# Megyn Kelly moves to NBC News



## Brynmr

Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC. 

Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News


----------



## shockedcanadian

http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0


Breaking with Washington Post and other sources.  Anyone could see this coming.  She was self serving and doesn't even qualify as a talented "journalist".


----------



## SassyIrishLass

She should go after the spectacle she made of herself


----------



## Fenton Lum

Adults turn the tv off.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Yes, of course, she's self serving, everyone else on tv and Fux News just wants what's best for the country.


----------



## jon_berzerk

not that it matters 

fox news has become just as bad as nbc


----------



## MACAULAY

I like her.  Will watch some to see if NBC turns her into another Democratic Party operative like the rest of the Mainstream Media.

I bet they won't.  She's a straight shooter. 

Maybe NBC has realized it time to start giving the News without a Libero-Socialist Slant or outright Lie---considering as how Mainstream Media rates down there with Cockroaches and Head Lice in popularity and even lower in Trustworthiness.


----------



## Fenton Lum

MACAULAY said:


> I like her.  Will watch some to see if NBC turns her into another Democratic Party operative like the rest of the Mainstream Media.
> 
> I bet they won't.  She's a straight shooter.
> 
> Maybe NBC has realized it time to start giving the News without a Libero-Socialist Slant or outright Lie---considering as how Mainstream Media rates down there with Cockroaches and Head Lice in popularity and even lower in Trustworthiness.


 
Your media is under corporate control, 6 multinational corporations own over 90% of what amerians see, hear, and some of us even, read.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.


----------



## Brynmr

Fenton Lum said:


> Adults turn the tv off.




You know Lummie, you can come out with some really dumb comments but this one is a dumb comment stand out. Congrats.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Brynmr said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adults turn the tv off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Lummie, you can come out with some really dumb comments but this one is a dumb comment stand out. Congrats.
Click to expand...

 
Dumb is watching tv that makes you angry, watching stuff you dislike enough to whine about.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Fenton Lum said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her.  Will watch some to see if NBC turns her into another Democratic Party operative like the rest of the Mainstream Media.
> 
> I bet they won't.  She's a straight shooter.
> 
> Maybe NBC has realized it time to start giving the News without a Libero-Socialist Slant or outright Lie---considering as how Mainstream Media rates down there with Cockroaches and Head Lice in popularity and even lower in Trustworthiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your media is under corporate control, 6 multinational corporations own over 90% of what amerians see, hear, and some of us even, read..
Click to expand...

You don't have a clue what you are talking about just reading this post.


----------



## Brynmr

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.




Almost wish I got NBC News to see that.


----------



## Fenton Lum

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.


 
She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.


----------



## Fenton Lum

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her.  Will watch some to see if NBC turns her into another Democratic Party operative like the rest of the Mainstream Media.
> 
> I bet they won't.  She's a straight shooter.
> 
> Maybe NBC has realized it time to start giving the News without a Libero-Socialist Slant or outright Lie---considering as how Mainstream Media rates down there with Cockroaches and Head Lice in popularity and even lower in Trustworthiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your media is under corporate control, 6 multinational corporations own over 90% of what amerians see, hear, and some of us even, read..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have a clue what you are talking about just reading this post.
Click to expand...

 
Um hum.  FCC deregulation under Clinton.


----------



## Brynmr

Fenton Lum said:


> Dumb is watching tv that makes you angry, watching stuff you dislike enough to whine about.



Dumb is using words you don't understand.

whine

a :  to utter a high-pitched plaintive or distressed cry


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Fenton Lum said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her.  Will watch some to see if NBC turns her into another Democratic Party operative like the rest of the Mainstream Media.
> 
> I bet they won't.  She's a straight shooter.
> 
> Maybe NBC has realized it time to start giving the News without a Libero-Socialist Slant or outright Lie---considering as how Mainstream Media rates down there with Cockroaches and Head Lice in popularity and even lower in Trustworthiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your media is under corporate control, 6 multinational corporations own over 90% of what amerians see, hear, and some of us even, read..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have a clue what you are talking about just reading this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hum.  FCC deregulation under Clinton.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you *don't *know what you're talking about.


----------



## shockedcanadian

jon_berzerk said:


> not that it matters
> 
> fox news has become just as bad as nbc




It's not the fact that she left, it's the fact she had this planned for some time.  She sold out her principles to go in the tank for Hillary's campaign, instead of trying to be somewhat objective.

Trumps instincts were right and he was wise to avoid her.  He gave interviews to many, including Hannity and O'Reilly on multiple occasions.  There is always going to be some sort of journalistic bias, but at least they had some direct questions and demands for clarification. He avoided her and most of CNN due to the bias.

Here's a bet that her star fades fairly quickly now.


----------



## The Irish Ram

She thinks she is the Marilyn Monroe of the media world.  She thought she was going  from Fox to Hollyweed, but the only one interested in her was her.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Fenton, how do corporations come into existence in this country?


----------



## Fenton Lum

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like her.  Will watch some to see if NBC turns her into another Democratic Party operative like the rest of the Mainstream Media.
> 
> I bet they won't.  She's a straight shooter.
> 
> Maybe NBC has realized it time to start giving the News without a Libero-Socialist Slant or outright Lie---considering as how Mainstream Media rates down there with Cockroaches and Head Lice in popularity and even lower in Trustworthiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your media is under corporate control, 6 multinational corporations own over 90% of what amerians see, hear, and some of us even, read..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have a clue what you are talking about just reading this post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hum.  FCC deregulation under Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you *don't *know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

 
You can keep saying that if you like shoog, no worries.


----------



## Pogo

SassyIrishLass said:


> She should go after the spectacle she made of herself



?

What "spectacle" would this be?  I missed it.


----------



## Fenton Lum

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fenton, how do corporations come into existence in this country?


 
Who owns the media machine in the US now again?


----------



## Fenton Lum

Brynmr said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb is watching tv that makes you angry, watching stuff you dislike enough to whine about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb is using words you don't understand.
> 
> whine
> 
> a :  to utter a high-pitched plaintive or distressed cry
Click to expand...

 
Yup, you would know a whine.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Fenton Lum said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton, how do corporations come into existence in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who owns the media machine in the US now again?
Click to expand...

Answer my question first, please.


----------



## Fenton Lum

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton, how do corporations come into existence in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who owns the media machine in the US now again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer my question first, please.
Click to expand...

 
No.  You're wandering out of answering, so, yeah.  Who owns your media machine?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Fenton Lum said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton, how do corporations come into existence in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who owns the media machine in the US now again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer my question first, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You're wandering out of answering, so, yeah.  Who owns your media machine?
Click to expand...

You're either a chicken shit or an ignoramus, which is it?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Brynmr said:


> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News




Maybe it will stop the death threats


----------



## S.J.

She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  Once she leaves Fox, she'll fade into oblivion.


----------



## Camp

MACAULAY said:


> I like her.  Will watch some to see if NBC turns her into another Democratic Party operative like the rest of the Mainstream Media.
> 
> I bet they won't.  She's a straight shooter.
> 
> Maybe NBC has realized it time to start giving the News without a Libero-Socialist Slant or outright Lie---considering as how Mainstream Media rates down there with Cockroaches and Head Lice in popularity and even lower in Trustworthiness.


NBC has 10 times the viewership of FOX. FOX is a cable network. NBC is a cable and Broadcast network.


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  .



OK I got no answer above --- can _you_ cite an example?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

ClosedCaption said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will stop the death threats
Click to expand...

Oh she will get all the love she seeks on NBC.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_And nothing of value would be lost._


----------



## ClosedCaption

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will stop the death threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she will get all the love she seeks on NBC.
Click to expand...


Not love...just no threats of murder


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

ClosedCaption said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will stop the death threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she will get all the love she seeks on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not love...just no threats of murder
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. The left has proven more violent than the right.


----------



## ClosedCaption

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will stop the death threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she will get all the love she seeks on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not love...just no threats of murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The left has proven more violent than the right.
Click to expand...


Even when we are discussing real death threats you still seem to dismiss them for imaginary ones.  Way to go!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

ClosedCaption said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will stop the death threats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she will get all the love she seeks on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not love...just no threats of murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The left has proven more violent than the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even when we are discussing real death threats you still seem to dismiss them for imaginary ones.  Way to go!
Click to expand...

You're an idiot.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I got no answer above --- can _you_ cite an example?
Click to expand...


I could give you one.  She mercilessly promoted her new book on her show.  Had others who covered her show also promote it.  Not a quick ten second blurb of "go purchase my book please", but a 3-5 minute infomercial.  Describing others opinions of her book and suggesting it had touched so any so deeply.  I mean, I've never seen such self promotion of a book since Trump, but at least Trump wasn't doing so during the Apprentice.


----------



## depotoo

Twitter. Meghan Kelly statement


----------



## ClosedCaption

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will stop the death threats
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she will get all the love she seeks on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not love...just no threats of murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. The left has proven more violent than the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even when we are discussing real death threats you still seem to dismiss them for imaginary ones.  Way to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


And you defend death threats


----------



## OnePercenter

Brynmr said:


> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News



It would get annoying when a person hands you fact to discredit your opinion.


----------



## Pogo

shockedcanadian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I got no answer above --- can _you_ cite an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could give you one.  She mercilessly promoted her new book on her show.  Had others who covered her show also promote it.  Not a quick ten second blurb of "go purchase my book please", but a 3-5 minute infomercial.  Describing others opinions of her book and suggesting it had touched so any so deeply.  I mean, I've never seen such self promotion of a book since Trump, but at least Trump wasn't doing so during the Apprentice.
Click to expand...


Thanks. No one else seemed to have an answer, yet a Canadian does, that's interesting.

What sort of show is this 'new show'?  I don't have television.


----------



## Brynmr

OnePercenter said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would get annoying when a person hands you fact to discredit your opinion.
Click to expand...


I found her metaphorical hair flips annoying as well as her Liberalism.

I hope she takes Richard Fowler with her.


----------



## namvet

new years resolution?? well she's jumping the fence and will be a pundit for NBC

From the New York Times:

Megyn Kelly, who arrived at Fox News 12 years ago as a television news neophyte but rose to become one of its two biggest stars, has decided to leave the network to take on a broad new role at NBC News for an undisclosed amount, people briefed on the negotiations said on Tuesday.

The NBC News chairman, Andrew Lack, wooed Ms. Kelly away from Fox News by offering her a triple role in which she will host her own daytime news and discussion program, anchor an in-depth Sunday night news show and take regular part in the network’s special political programming and other big-event coverage.

link

confirmed on her tweet

Megyn Kelly (@megynkelly) | Twitter


----------



## Brynmr

So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?


----------



## rightwinger

Cool

Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I got no answer above --- can _you_ cite an example?
Click to expand...

She picked a fight with Trump, then made it personal by complaining about how she was treated (when all he did was respond to her attacks).  Now she's trying to play the victim.  She's an attention whore.
Megyn Kelly On Trump Feud: I Worry About Someone Hurting Me In Front Of My Kids


----------



## Dot Com

why people need News Readers is beyond me.  Too dumb &/or lazy to read a paper?   Mainly for Oldsters to get their jollies off i guess


----------



## Eaglewings

She bugs me, but she saw the light...


----------



## rightwinger

We will have to see if her political views will change

Now that she has left Fox, she won't have to do any more "War on Christmas" stories


----------



## Divine Wind

namvet said:


> new years resolution?? well she's jumping the fence and will be a pundit for NBC
> 
> From the New York Times:
> 
> Megyn Kelly, who arrived at Fox News 12 years ago as a television news neophyte but rose to become one of its two biggest stars, has decided to leave the network to take on a broad new role at NBC News for an undisclosed amount, people briefed on the negotiations said on Tuesday.
> 
> The NBC News chairman, Andrew Lack, wooed Ms. Kelly away from Fox News by offering her a triple role in which she will host her own daytime news and discussion program, anchor an in-depth Sunday night news show and take regular part in the network’s special political programming and other big-event coverage.
> 
> link
> 
> confirmed on her tweet
> 
> Megyn Kelly (@megynkelly) | Twitter


It's all about the money.  Good for her.


----------



## Iceweasel

Megyn, making FOX great again.


----------



## tigerred59

namvet said:


> new years resolution?? well she's jumping the fence and will be a pundit for NBC
> 
> From the New York Times:
> 
> Megyn Kelly, who arrived at Fox News 12 years ago as a television news neophyte but rose to become one of its two biggest stars, has decided to leave the network to take on a broad new role at NBC News for an undisclosed amount, people briefed on the negotiations said on Tuesday.
> 
> The NBC News chairman, Andrew Lack, wooed Ms. Kelly away from Fox News by offering her a triple role in which she will host her own daytime news and discussion program, anchor an in-depth Sunday night news show and take regular part in the network’s special political programming and other big-event coverage.
> 
> link
> 
> confirmed on her tweet
> 
> Megyn Kelly (@megynkelly) | Twitter


*Finally when she takes a shower, it will be to relax, not just wash the bs she's been fed all these years of the brain and body!! Welcome to reality Megan*


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I got no answer above --- can _you_ cite an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She picked a fight with Trump, then made it personal by complaining about how she was treated (when all he did was respond to her attacks).  Now she's trying to play the victim.  She's an attention whore.
> Megyn Kelly On Trump Feud: I Worry About Someone Hurting Me In Front Of My Kids
Click to expand...


AH, now we get to it.  She stood up for women.  Bad Megyn Kelly, BAD!

Of course, how could I forget that Orange Rumple staying up all night to send whiny little bitchyfit tweets over being asked a pointed question (quel horreur!) and then sitting out a debate in his petulantly histrionic Tantrump, means the questioner is "making it all about her".  Thanks for this worthy reminder.




​Poor beleagured Whiny Little Orange.  Got blood coming out of his Wherever...


----------



## Divine Wind

rightwinger said:


> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow


Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.


----------



## Iceweasel

tigerred59 said:


> *Finally when she takes a shower, it will be to relax, not just wash the bs she's been fed all these years of the brain and body!! Welcome to reality Megan*


The reality proven to be in bed with the Democrat party. You left that part out.


----------



## Iceweasel

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
Click to expand...

You are full of shit. The FOX babes are in abundance, Kelly was not a player in that dept.


----------



## Divine Wind

Iceweasel said:


> You are full of shit....


You're typical response to disagreement; all emotion, zero fact.  Thanks for, once again, attacking the poster and not the issue.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I liked her until she launched  her reprehensible and unfair attack as debate moderator.    I stopped watching her after that.   

I can't see another daytime talk show as a step up.   Kelly was an O'Reilly challenger.  Instead she wants to be Ellen.   Nope.  Not buying that this is voluntary.


----------



## Pogo

Tipsycatlover said:


> I liked her until she launched  her reprehensible and unfair attack as debate moderator.    I stopped watching her after that.
> 
> I can't see another daytime talk show as a step up.   Kelly was an O'Reilly challenger.  Instead she wants to be Ellen.   Nope.  Not buying that this is voluntary.



And what "attack" was that?

Here we go --- Round Three.


----------



## tigerred59

Iceweasel said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally when she takes a shower, it will be to relax, not just wash the bs she's been fed all these years of the brain and body!! Welcome to reality Megan*
> 
> 
> 
> The reality proven to be in bed with the Democrat party. You left that part out.
Click to expand...

*Reality meaning no more bs*


----------



## tigerred59

Iceweasel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of shit. The FOX babes are in abundance, Kelly was not a player in that dept.
Click to expand...

*No wonder your white mops scramble to get away from white men so fast with other races.....you ugly pale white men, are too fixated on looks...especially knowing you bald at 12, have dicks the size of rice grains and most of yaw look like clear glad ziplock bags!!*


----------



## tigerred59

Divine.Wind said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of shit....
> 
> 
> 
> You're typical response to disagreement; all emotion, zero fact.  Thanks for, once again, attacking the poster and not the issue.
Click to expand...

*One should know that here on USMB, when you come correct with facts and truth, they attack, because real recognize real and bs conservatives know it.*


----------



## OnePercenter

Brynmr said:


> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?



So women and gays annoy you? Got it!


----------



## rightwinger

Divine.Wind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
Click to expand...


Fox can always dig up another blonde bimbo...their audience can't tell the difference


.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Brynmr said:


> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?


I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Brynmr said:


> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?



That would only be able to top Kelly leaving...


----------



## Divine Wind

tigerred59 said:


> *One should know that here on USMB, when you come correct with facts and truth, they attack, because real recognize real and bs conservatives know it.*


Thanks, but it's not just USMB and it's not just "conservatives".  It's political partisans in general.  They hate it when someone disagrees with their rants.


----------



## Dot Com

tigerred59 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of shit. The FOX babes are in abundance, Kelly was not a player in that dept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No wonder your white mops scramble to get away from white men so fast with other races.....you ugly pale white men, are too fixated on looks...especially knowing you bald at 12, have dicks the size of rice grains and most of yaw look like clear glad ziplock bags!!*
Click to expand...

you just described OP & Iceweasel


----------



## Claudette

I'm sure NBC offered her better money and lets face it. Money is where its at.


----------



## OnePercenter

Tipsycatlover said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.
Click to expand...


Because he presents the news without the faux news slant?


----------



## MarcATL

Her star will fade, and will fade QUICKLY!
The only thing propping her up was the fact that she was on the entity known FOXNEWS, where they have a ready-made die-hard fanbase who are loyal to a fault, simply because they feel that everyone on that entity tells them what they want to here.
Remove the person from the entity and they are useless.
Peep the backlash she's receiving on social media.
They are tearing her to shreds.

This is a case study on the stupid far rightwing fanbase of FOXNEWS, who simply follow the entity like lemmings, not anything else.

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## tigerred59

rightwinger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox can always dig up another blonde bimbo...their audience can't tell the difference
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

*Will the real Tranny, please stand up!!

*


----------



## Big Black Dog

I'll miss her at Fox.  She rocks.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Brynmr said:


> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News



You mean she was telling the truth and you couldn't handle it.

Look, she has been planning on leaving ever since Gretchen Carlson filed sexual harassment charges against Jabba the Hut/Roger Ailes.  Fox fired Ailes.
So now she can have her own show and not have to look like an 8th Avenue hooker, like the other female anchors on Fox:  stilettos, tight, sleeveless, short dresses, mega-makeup and hair extensions.   Fox is trash TV.  She's FREE!


----------



## MarcATL

Her star will fade, and will fade QUICKLY!

The only thing propping her up was the fact that she was on the entity known FOXNEWS, where they have a ready-made die-hard fanbase who are loyal to a fault, simply because they feel that everyone on that entity tells them what they want to here.

Remove the person from the entity and they are useless....like a dummy without a puppet master.

Peep the backlash she's receiving on social media. They are tearing her to shreds.

This will be, yet another, case study on the stupid far rightwing fanbase of FOXNEWS, who simply follow the entity like lemmings, nothing more, nothing less. Watch...

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## namvet

tigerred59 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox can always dig up another blonde bimbo...their audience can't tell the difference
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Will the real Tranny, please stand up!!View attachment 104992*
Click to expand...


in 17 days the real nappy headed ho leaves for good !!


----------



## RealDave

She probably wanted to deal with the real news.


----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox can always dig up another blonde bimbo...their audience can't tell the difference
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Will the real Tranny, please stand up!!View attachment 104992*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 17 days the real nappy headed ho leaves for good !!
Click to expand...


LOL...Trump is bringing in an authentic ho


----------



## BluesLegend

The turncoat showed her true colors, good luck at whacked out liberal NBC.


----------



## basquebromance

good riddance! who should replace her?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Who moves up to replace her?
Place your bets


----------



## easyt65

She's the next 'Katie Couric'
- Thinks she's 'all that'
- 'Jumped for the money'
- Will turn into a 'once was'


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Dot Com said:


> why people need News Readers is beyond me.  Too dumb &/or lazy to read a paper?   Mainly for Oldsters to get their jollies off i guess



Good point, because newspapers are never biased?


----------



## basquebromance

This post-menopausal anti-Trump loon is psychotic. thank you Trump & FOX for firing her ass!


----------



## NLT

namvet said:


> new years resolution?? well she's jumping the fence and will be a pundit for NBC
> 
> From the New York Times:
> 
> Megyn Kelly, who arrived at Fox News 12 years ago as a television news neophyte but rose to become one of its two biggest stars, has decided to leave the network to take on a broad new role at NBC News for an undisclosed amount, people briefed on the negotiations said on Tuesday.
> 
> The NBC News chairman, Andrew Lack, wooed Ms. Kelly away from Fox News by offering her a triple role in which she will host her own daytime news and discussion program, anchor an in-depth Sunday night news show and take regular part in the network’s special political programming and other big-event coverage.
> 
> link
> 
> confirmed on her tweet
> 
> Megyn Kelly (@megynkelly) | Twitter


never liked the showboating self centered bitch anyway


----------



## TNHarley

basquebromance said:


> good riddance! who should replace her?


 Wonder why she didn't mention ailes?


----------



## NLT

Manonthestreet said:


> Who moves up to replace her?
> Place your bets


Kimberly Guilfoyle or maybe Dana Perino


----------



## BuckToothMoron

namvet said:


> new years resolution?? well she's jumping the fence and will be a pundit for NBC
> 
> From the New York Times:
> 
> Megyn Kelly, who arrived at Fox News 12 years ago as a television news neophyte but rose to become one of its two biggest stars, has decided to leave the network to take on a broad new role at NBC News for an undisclosed amount, people briefed on the negotiations said on Tuesday.
> 
> The NBC News chairman, Andrew Lack, wooed Ms. Kelly away from Fox News by offering her a triple role in which she will host her own daytime news and discussion program, anchor an in-depth Sunday night news show and take regular part in the network’s special political programming and other big-event coverage.
> 
> link
> 
> confirmed on her tweet
> 
> Megyn Kelly (@megynkelly) | Twitter



I lost a lot of respect for her when she decide she should be debating the orange clown instead of the other lame-ass GOP candidates during the debate. I won't miss her. Besides, she was hotter with long hair.


----------



## Divine Wind

Manonthestreet said:


> Who moves up to replace her?
> Place your bets


Good question.  No guesses appear online yet.

How Megyn Kelly’s move to NBC could change the cable news landscape
_Megyn Kelly's wholly unsurprising decision to leave Fox News to join NBC leaves a void at the network where she spent the past 12 years, and perhaps nudges the cable news juggernaut in a new direction — while opening the door for media rivals.

Kelly confirmed her job change in a message Tuesday on Twitter after it was first reported by the New York Times.
_
_An ending, and a new beginning... pic.twitter.com/clyKaDpQTW

— Megyn Kelly (@megynkelly) January 3, 2017_​_

Already a cable news star before the 2016 election cycle began, Kelly became a household name as she remained poised amid nasty attacks by Donald Trump, who objected to her line of questioning at the first Republican primary debate. Last January, Fox News's then-chairman, Roger Ailes, rejected Trump's demand that the network replace Kelly as a moderator of the second debate, even as the billionaire threatened to boycott the event — which he did.

When former Fox News host Gretchen Carlson accused Ailes of sexual harassment in a lawsuit in July, prompting 21st Century Fox to launch an investigation, Kelly shared her own claim of harassment by Ailes, who resigned later that month.

From then on, Kelly seemed to be viewed as a traitor by some Ailes loyalists who remained at Fox News. Sean Hannity called her a Hillary Clinton supporter in October. Bill O'Reilly criticized Kelly's decision to air dirty laundry in a book released in November.

“If somebody is paying you a wage, you owe that person or company allegiance,” O'Reilly told CBS News. “You don't like what's happening in the workplace? Go to human resources or leave. I've done that. And then take the action you need to take afterward if you feel aggrieved. There are labor laws in this country. But don't run down the concern that supports you by trying to undermine it.”

Kelly's departure from Fox News appeared inevitable. But now that it is here, it is worth considering the effect on cable news.

*For starters, her exit leaves a big hole in Fox News's prime-time lineup. Her program, “The Kelly File,” is the second-rated show in cable news, trailing only “The O'Reilly Factor.” *Fox News recently inserted Tucker Carlson into the slot previously held by Greta Van Susteren and now must fill an even bigger gap.

*This comes as other conservative media outlets are determined to seize market share*. Mark Levin's Conservative Review TV launched in December. The Right Side Broadcasting Network, which built a loyal following by streaming Trump rallies on YouTube, is planning to add more original programming this year in an effort to become something akin to Glenn Beck's TheBlaze TV.
_
*With Ailes, Van Susteren and now Kelly gone, the incoming Trump administration also marks a new era at Fox News. What will the top-rated cable channel look like? Anchor Shepard Smith told the Huffington Post in October that owner Rupert Murdoch “wants to hire a lot more journalists” and build “a massive new newsroom.”*
_
“When the biggest boss, who controls everything, comes and says, 'That's what I want to do,' that's the greatest news I've heard in years,” Smith said. “And he didn't mention one thing about our opinion side.”

Perhaps Kelly's replacement at 9 p.m. (Smith?) will be as big a hit as she was. But that is a lot to ask. If Fox News was planning to focus more heavily on newsgathering, anyway, Kelly's departure would seem to make such a pivot even more logical and could create an opportunity for new competitors (and maybe old ones, like Rachel Maddow) to gain traction._


----------



## BuckToothMoron

NLT said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who moves up to replace her?
> Place your bets
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Guilfoyle or maybe Dana Perino
Click to expand...


I'll take Dana, killer eyes!


----------



## Redfish

her ratings at Fox were tanking, if she didn't leave she would have been fired.


----------



## ColonelAngus

basquebromance said:


> good riddance! who should replace her?



I liked her when she first got the show, but then I didn't find it interesting.


----------



## The Great Goose

She was conservative till she got caught out.


----------



## miketx

Divine.Wind said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One should know that here on USMB, when you come correct with facts and truth, they attack, because real recognize real and bs conservatives know it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's not just USMB and it's not just "conservatives".  It's political partisans in general.  They hate it when someone disagrees with their rants.
Click to expand...

"Hillary will win by a landslide." --libstain


----------



## miketx

Manonthestreet said:


> Who moves up to replace her?
> Place your bets


Clintoon.


----------



## basquebromance

i nominate JESSE WATTERS to take her place! about time!


----------



## Dschrute3

One more reason to not watch NBC. Good riddance is right.


----------



## blackhawk

She did a good show and challenged people on both the right and the left I wish her the best I really hope FOX doesn't put some non stop Trump ass kisser like Sean Hannity in that time slot.


----------



## tyroneweaver

*N*o
*B*rains
*C*hannel


----------



## deltex1

basquebromance said:


> good riddance! who should replace her?


She started out well...soured a bit as her tits got bigger...then fell in love with herself at the end.  I'm guessing Kimberly Guilfoyle will replace her.


----------



## Dschrute3

deltex1 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> good riddance! who should replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started out well...soured a bit as her tits got bigger...then fell in love with herself at the end.  I'm guessing Kimberly Guilfoyle will replace her.
Click to expand...


She loved the Democrat praise in regards to Trump. Her ego got out of control. She belongs at NBC. She won't be missed.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Megyn Kelly who!?!

Oh that wanna-be beat reporter that got her job because she was the MILF many that watch Fox wanted to bang!?!

Who care!

I never watched her when she was on Fox and will not start watching her when she leaves Fox!

As for her replacement, well they'll find some brainless nutter that will spew the praises of the politician of the month that Fox want to propaganda about!

They're a dime a dozen and you should apply!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TNHarley

Wasn't NBC the one where the editor in chief said it was all opinion?


----------



## aris2chat

namvet said:


> new years resolution?? well she's jumping the fence and will be a pundit for NBC
> 
> From the New York Times:
> 
> Megyn Kelly, who arrived at Fox News 12 years ago as a television news neophyte but rose to become one of its two biggest stars, has decided to leave the network to take on a broad new role at NBC News for an undisclosed amount, people briefed on the negotiations said on Tuesday.
> 
> The NBC News chairman, Andrew Lack, wooed Ms. Kelly away from Fox News by offering her a triple role in which she will host her own daytime news and discussion program, anchor an in-depth Sunday night news show and take regular part in the network’s special political programming and other big-event coverage.
> 
> link
> 
> confirmed on her tweet
> 
> Megyn Kelly (@megynkelly) | Twitter


She was backing her bags months ago.  The last couple of months it was all about self promotion and selling her book.


Sent from my YD206 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Manonthestreet

Too bad she didnt land Trump Press Sec Gig


----------



## Fenton Lum

Tipsycatlover said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.
Click to expand...

 
Redundant, he's on Fux News, of course he's obnoxious.


----------



## bodecea

Brynmr said:


> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News


The theme of the next 4 years is "Sour Grapes".


----------



## ColonelAngus

Redfish said:


> her ratings at Fox were tanking, if she didn't leave she would have been fired.



I watched her show when it first came on, but I did lose interest in the show. I guess I am not the only one.


----------



## bodecea

blackhawk said:


> She did a good show and challenged people on both the right and the left I wish her the best I really hope FOX doesn't put some non stop Trump ass kisser like Sean Hannity in that time slot.


Didn't she push Hannity out from his slot in the first place?


----------



## MarcATL

Manonthestreet said:


> Who moves up to replace her?
> Place your bets


Hannity takes back his old slot and one of the other far rightwing mooks of FOXNEWS goes in at 10pm.

I hear Hannity's earned the spot, he's been rating since he decided to sponsor Trump from pretty much the onset.


----------



## blackhawk

bodecea said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did a good show and challenged people on both the right and the left I wish her the best I really hope FOX doesn't put some non stop Trump ass kisser like Sean Hannity in that time slot.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't she push Hannity out from his slot in the first place?
Click to expand...

Not sure I think he used to have that slot when he and Alan Colmes hosted together when it was Hannity and Colmes don't know if they moved him after Colmes left or if that came later. I would rather see someone who brings some balance in that slot than another blind partisan we already have enough of those.


----------



## TheDude

I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0


----------



## Brynmr

bodecea said:


> The theme of the next 4 years is "Sour Grapes".



Nope. It's make America great again!


----------



## Penelope

She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.


----------



## bodecea

TheDude said:


> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0


"Sour Grapes" is Herr Drumplethinskin's Administration's theme for the next 4 years.


----------



## peabody

You forgot to mention that Kanye West ate a lobster dinner last night in Manhattan.


----------



## Pogo

She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?

And that's "damaged", is it?


----------



## Jackson

Pogo said:


> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?


Yes.  Check the ratings.


----------



## BluesLegend

I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.


----------



## Pogo

Jackson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Check the ratings.
Click to expand...


The "ratings"?  What for?   I have nothing to advertise.

The idea being --- broadcast has way more reach.  You don't need a cable or a satellite to watch NBC.


----------



## PredFan

TheDude said:


> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0



She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.


----------



## Rambunctious

You mean giggles with the oversize earrings? You can have her NBC.


----------



## Dschrute3

As one very wise poster stated earlier... "as her titties got bigger, so did her ego." She truly enjoyed the Democrat praise in regards to Trump. It served to inflate her ego further. She'll fit in perfectly at NBC. I'm actually grateful. She's given me one more reason to not watch NBC. Good riddance for sure.


----------



## Bassman007

Penelope said:


> She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.


She helped elect Trump as she got herself fired, she lost at every turn, welcome to hell


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.


At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy


----------



## Eaglewings

She couldn't wait to get away from the crazies at Fox, now she can be honest...


----------



## Indeependent

Broadcast News is White Noise.


----------



## Indeependent

Eaglewings said:


> She couldn't wait to get away from the crazies at Fox, now she can be honest...


She's a fucking Neo-Con.


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy
Click to expand...


I doubt you even know what that is.


----------



## eddiew37

Eaglewings said:


> She couldn't wait to get away from the crazies at Fox, now she can be honest...


Being around Hanitty and O Liely   can drive one crazy


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Jackson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Check the ratings.
Click to expand...


Yep, after her hosting the debate and trying to corner Trump, I'm sure she easily lost half of her audience.  

I think she jumped the shark when she cut off her hair.  I have noticed for quite some time, O'Reilly stopped having her on.  She used to come on his show every week or so.  I kind of thought something was going on.


----------



## Dschrute3

Indeependent said:


> Broadcast News is White Noise.



Yeah, i'm surprised so many still watch it. It's so predictable. I stopped watching it many years ago.


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you even know what that is.
Click to expand...

as usual  ,,,,give away your ignorance so all can see


----------



## EverCurious

hmm probably a pretty good move on NBC's side, if they can fluff off a "fair" view once in a while they might be able to get some of the folks who are sick of far left bias.


----------



## Siete

PredFan said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
Click to expand...


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

the 2nd most watched program on the #1 cable show, and nobody watched her ?

D-U-M-B-A-S-S RW morons.

who the F do they think they're fooling? oh yeah, other dumbass RW morons, never mind.


----------



## BluesLegend

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Check the ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, after her hosting the debate and trying to corner Trump, I'm sure she easily lost half of her audience.
> 
> I think she jumped the shark when she cut off her hair.  I have noticed for quite some time, O'Reilly stopped having her on.  She used to come on his show every week or so.  I kind of thought something was going on.
Click to expand...


She lost me. With all the substance questions she could have asked she pulls a MSNBC type gotcha question, not what I would expect from Fox or anyone who claims to be fair and balanced. Trump turned it around on her, the audience took Trump's side and laughed, and steam was blasting out her ears.


----------



## Dschrute3

Indeependent said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't wait to get away from the crazies at Fox, now she can be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a fucking Neo-Con.
Click to expand...


She's a Government/Corporate Media-owned whore. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Pogo

Dschrute3 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broadcast News is White Noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm surprised so many still watch it. It's so predictable. I stopped watching it many years ago.
Click to expand...


I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.


----------



## Indeependent

Siete said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ************************************
> 
> the 2nd most watched program on the #1 cable show, and nobody watched her ?
> 
> D-U-M-B-A-S-S RW morons.
> 
> who the F do they think they're fooling? oh yeah, other dumbass RW morons, never mind.
Click to expand...

Not every show on Fox gets 2.5 million viewers like O'Reilly.


----------



## Eaglewings

eddiew37 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't wait to get away from the crazies at Fox, now she can be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being around Hanitty and O Liely   can drive one crazy
Click to expand...


I hate the O'Really show, he actually has a bigger ego than Trump.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broadcast News is White Noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm surprised so many still watch it. It's so predictable. I stopped watching it many years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.
Click to expand...

I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
Just how much in denial are you?


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you even know what that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as usual  ,,,,give away your ignorance so all can see
Click to expand...


I take that as a no then, as predicted.


----------



## PredFan

Siete said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> the 2nd most watched program on the #1 cable show, and nobody watched her ?
> 
> D-U-M-B-A-S-S RW morons.
> 
> who the F do they think they're fooling? oh yeah, other dumbass RW morons, never mind.
Click to expand...


Yeah, why don't you hold your breath until she does well in NBC. Please.


----------



## PredFan

BluesLegend said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Check the ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, after her hosting the debate and trying to corner Trump, I'm sure she easily lost half of her audience.
> 
> I think she jumped the shark when she cut off her hair.  I have noticed for quite some time, O'Reilly stopped having her on.  She used to come on his show every week or so.  I kind of thought something was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She lost me. With all the substance questions she could have asked she pulls a MSNBC type gotcha question, not what I would expect from Fox or anyone who claims to be fair and balanced. Trump turned it around on her, the audience took Trump's side and laughed, and steam was blasting out her ears.
Click to expand...


Or her....wherever.


----------



## EverCurious

If the article is to be believed she had offers from CNN and ABC as well - sounds like the media is at least trying to stop their demise, though personally I write it off to more entertainment news than anything - AKA their bullshit isn't going to win me over heh


----------



## bodecea

Pogo said:


> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?


Remember....."Sour Grapes".....get used to hearing "oh, he/she sucks anyways"....for 4 years.


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you even know what that is.
Click to expand...

Blues I'm smart ,really smart  Smarter than generals smarter that the CIA the FBI  never doubt what I tell you


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broadcast News is White Noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm surprised so many still watch it. It's so predictable. I stopped watching it many years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
Click to expand...


Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.

FNC: 2.4 mln
NBC: 7.8 mln

May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broadcast News is White Noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm surprised so many still watch it. It's so predictable. I stopped watching it many years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
Click to expand...

Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.


----------



## g5000

It's funny how the pseudocons used to go down on Kelly on a regular basis around here.  Now, they suddenly don't know her.

Just shows how much farther right Trump has carried them.


----------



## PredFan

She is the new Keith Olbermann..


----------



## cutter

deltex1 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> good riddance! who should replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started out well...soured a bit as her tits got bigger...then fell in love with herself at the end.  I'm guessing Kimberly Guilfoyle will replace her.
Click to expand...

I liked her at first and then she moderated the first debate. From the start you could see she wanted to be the woman that brought down Donald Trump. She failed big time and ended her claim of being "Fair and balanced." Good riddance.


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you even know what that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as usual  ,,,,give away your ignorance so all can see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take that as a no then, as predicted.
Click to expand...

Is that like a ring dang doo??


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broadcast News is White Noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm surprised so many still watch it. It's so predictable. I stopped watching it many years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.
Click to expand...


You and I apparently eat out at different places.  Whatever.  The numbers are the numbers.

Previous poster told me to "check the ratings".  So I did.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm surprised so many still watch it. It's so predictable. I stopped watching it many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I apparently eat out at different places.  Whatever.  The numbers are the numbers.
> 
> Previous poster told me to "check the ratings".  So I did.
Click to expand...

Of course you realize that "The numbers are numbers" is nowhere near being true.
For instance, M*A*S*H was a rather low rated show but it's audience was Doctors and Lawyers.
Please try to apply some intelligence to your postings,


----------



## Bassman007

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I apparently eat out at different places.  Whatever.  The numbers are the numbers.
> 
> Previous poster told me to "check the ratings".  So I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you realize that "The numbers are numbers" is nowhere near being true.
> For instance, M*A*S*H was a rather low rated show but it's audience was Doctors and Lawyers.
> Please try to apply some intelligence to your postings,
Click to expand...

MASH was one of the highest rated shows in all of TV history, what planet are you from


----------



## Dschrute3

Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.


----------



## Indeependent

Bassman007 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I apparently eat out at different places.  Whatever.  The numbers are the numbers.
> 
> Previous poster told me to "check the ratings".  So I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you realize that "The numbers are numbers" is nowhere near being true.
> For instance, M*A*S*H was a rather low rated show but it's audience was Doctors and Lawyers.
> Please try to apply some intelligence to your postings,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASH was one of the highest rated shows in all of TV history, what planet are you from
Click to expand...

For many years it wasn't.
It also took Seinfeld 4 years to catch on.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did too for the same reasons, but there's no way to argue that going from cable to air is any kind of step "down" as far as audience share --- which is what the OP tried to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I apparently eat out at different places.  Whatever.  The numbers are the numbers.
> 
> Previous poster told me to "check the ratings".  So I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you realize that "The numbers are numbers" is nowhere near being true.
> For instance, M*A*S*H was a rather low rated show but it's audience was Doctors and Lawyers.
> Please try to apply some intelligence to your postings,
Click to expand...


If that's supposed to be a joke it needs work.


----------



## EverCurious

The only thing I get to look forward to on TV screens in restaurants up here is sports - every sport on the planet.  Worse I only like watching weird sports; darts, golf, curling, horse races (not quite a sport but whatever)


----------



## boedicca

Penelope said:


> She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.



And then he won.


----------



## eddiew37

Dschrute3 said:


> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.


Lost?? Like Maria  Bartaroma??


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is the same kind of stink around Megyn Kelly as there was around Katie Couric.  Both at the top of their game,  both relegated to daytime talk shows.  Then, nothing.  

I could see moving to 20 20 or 60 minutes.  But day talk!   That's where the careers of female newscasters go to die.


----------



## Pogo

Dschrute3 said:


> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.



"Attacking Rump"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bad evil wicked Zoot!  How DARE she ask questions of a political candidate in a debate and hurt his widdle Orange feewings so he has to stay up all night sending widdle whiny tweets!  






      
​Why if that keeps up he'll have to actually *grow a pair.* 

Classic.


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give her 1 year max before she loses her mind working for libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt you even know what that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as usual  ,,,,give away your ignorance so all can see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take that as a no then, as predicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that like a ring dang doo??
Click to expand...


Is blood making it to your brain? Check yourself for blood clots.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I apparently eat out at different places.  Whatever.  The numbers are the numbers.
> 
> Previous poster told me to "check the ratings".  So I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you realize that "The numbers are numbers" is nowhere near being true.
> For instance, M*A*S*H was a rather low rated show but it's audience was Doctors and Lawyers.
> Please try to apply some intelligence to your postings,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's supposed to be a joke it needs work.
Click to expand...

The only thing that needs work is your pathetic trips into Liberal Land.
I was an avid reader of TV Guide from the 60s in the 90s and M*A*S*H, despite the attempts of modern day analysts to revise history, took FORVER to become a Neilson hit.


----------



## Dschrute3

eddiew37 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost?? Like Maria  Bartaroma??
Click to expand...


Her only claim to fame with Liberals, is that she attacked Donald Trump. So she suckered a nice payday out of NBC, but she'll quickly fade. She can't be unique at NBC. All of its media hacks are Democrat extremists who attack Trump. She's gonna get lost in the shuffle there. She'll probably look to return to Fox News at some point. But regardless, she won't be missed. Fox News will be fine. It will continue to dominate.


----------



## MarcATL

The Great Goose said:


> She was conservative till she got caught out.


You mean she was a conservative until she did what she was supposed to do, challenge their B.S. as any journalist worth their salt.

This is my favorite Megyn Kelly moment...


After & during Karl Rove's notorious Obama/Romney Election Night melt-down.

Priceless!


----------



## Indeependent

eddiew37 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost?? Like Maria  Bartaroma??
Click to expand...

Maria has cleavage.


----------



## Pogo

The thread that keeps on giving....



Indeependent said:


> I was an avid reader of TV Guide from the 60s in the 90s


----------



## Dschrute3

Pogo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Attacking Rump"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad evil wicked Zoot!  How DARE she ask questions of a political candidate in a debate and hurt his widdle Orange feewings so he has to stay up all night sending widdle whiny tweets!
> 
> Why if that keeps up he'll have to actually grow a pair.
> 
> Classic.
Click to expand...


Just about everyone at NBC is a loyal Democrat extremist. Kelly will eventually get lost in the shuffle. She can't be unique there. They're all rabid Trump-Haters. But she did sucker NBC into a nice payday. However, i see her trying to return to Fox News at some point. Her 'star' will quickly fade at NBC. Mark my words.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> The thread that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was an avid reader of TV Guide from the 60s in the 90s
Click to expand...

Are you like...under 30?
Was there ANOTHER publication that equaled TV Guide in terms of that medium?
If so, clue me in.


----------



## Indeependent

Dschrute3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Attacking Rump"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad evil wicked Zoot!  How DARE she ask questions of a political candidate in a debate and hurt his widdle Orange feewings so he has to stay up all night sending widdle whiny tweets!
> 
> Why if that keeps up he'll have to actually grow a pair.
> 
> Classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about everyone at NBC is a loyal Democrat extremist. Kelly will eventually get lost in the shuffle. She can't be unique there. They're all rabid Trump-Haters. But she did sucker NBC into a nice payday. However, i see her trying to return to Fox News at some point. Her 'star' will quickly fade at NBC. Mark my words.
Click to expand...

The bottom line is that she has to sell the advertised product(s).


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was an avid reader of TV Guide from the 60s in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you like...under 30?
> Was there ANOTHER publication that equaled TV Guide in terms of that medium?
> If so, clue me in.
Click to expand...


TV Guide never did ratings.  Nielsen does that.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was an avid reader of TV Guide from the 60s in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you like...under 30?
> Was there ANOTHER publication that equaled TV Guide in terms of that medium?
> If so, clue me in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TV Guide never did ratings.  Nielsen does that.
Click to expand...

TV Guide REPORTED on the Nielsen Ratings.
Are you THAT stupid?


----------



## Dschrute3

Indeependent said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Attacking Rump"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad evil wicked Zoot!  How DARE she ask questions of a political candidate in a debate and hurt his widdle Orange feewings so he has to stay up all night sending widdle whiny tweets!
> 
> Why if that keeps up he'll have to actually grow a pair.
> 
> Classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about everyone at NBC is a loyal Democrat extremist. Kelly will eventually get lost in the shuffle. She can't be unique there. They're all rabid Trump-Haters. But she did sucker NBC into a nice payday. However, i see her trying to return to Fox News at some point. Her 'star' will quickly fade at NBC. Mark my words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that she has to sell the advertised product(s).
Click to expand...


In the case of NBC, the product is rabid Communism/Progressivism. She will sell it. She's owned.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was an avid reader of TV Guide from the 60s in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you like...under 30?
> Was there ANOTHER publication that equaled TV Guide in terms of that medium?
> If so, clue me in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TV Guide never did ratings.  Nielsen does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TV Guide REPORTED on the Nielsen Ratings.
> Are you THAT stupid?
Click to expand...


  I'm a retired broadcaster.  I know perfectly well where ratings come from, Virginia.


----------



## sartre play

Gee wiz kids she's  just a TV personality stay calm, it will pass.


----------



## The Great Goose

basquebromance said:


>


And butch.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheDude said:


> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0


I didn't like her approach with Trump. BUT I respect her ability to command a conversation, keep it on track & allow both sides to have input. It will be interesting to see if NBC allows her the same latitude Fox did.


----------



## Pogo

sartre play said:


> Gee wiz kids she's  just a TV personality stay calm, it will pass.



They like to keep their Butthurt exercised.  Hence the thread title.


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least working for libs there won't be anyone grabbing for her pussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you even know what that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as usual  ,,,,give away your ignorance so all can see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take that as a no then, as predicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that like a ring dang doo??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is blood making it to your brain? Check yourself for blood clots.
Click to expand...

LOL you don't know    the pussy expert   lol


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was an avid reader of TV Guide from the 60s in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you like...under 30?
> Was there ANOTHER publication that equaled TV Guide in terms of that medium?
> If so, clue me in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TV Guide never did ratings.  Nielsen does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TV Guide REPORTED on the Nielsen Ratings.
> Are you THAT stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a retired broadcaster.  I know perfectly well where ratings come from, Virginia.
Click to expand...

You're pretty ignorant of what TV Guide reported on an almost weekly basis.
I presume the broadcast industry had the same low standards of intellect back then that they have today.


----------



## Rambunctious

*Megyn Kelly leaves FOX News for NBC News*

**


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you like...under 30?
> Was there ANOTHER publication that equaled TV Guide in terms of that medium?
> If so, clue me in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TV Guide never did ratings.  Nielsen does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TV Guide REPORTED on the Nielsen Ratings.
> Are you THAT stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a retired broadcaster.  I know perfectly well where ratings come from, Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pretty ignorant of what TV Guide reported on an almost weekly basis.
> I presume the broadcast industry had the same low standards of intellect back then that they have today.
Click to expand...


"Standards of intellect" is it?  

Do tell the class about these "standards of intellect".  
You know, where they came from, who enforced 'em.


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you like...under 30?
> Was there ANOTHER publication that equaled TV Guide in terms of that medium?
> If so, clue me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV Guide never did ratings.  Nielsen does that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TV Guide REPORTED on the Nielsen Ratings.
> Are you THAT stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a retired broadcaster.  I know perfectly well where ratings come from, Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pretty ignorant of what TV Guide reported on an almost weekly basis.
> I presume the broadcast industry had the same low standards of intellect back then that they have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Standards of intellect" is it?
> 
> Do tell the class about these "standards of intellect".
> You know, where they came from, who enforced 'em.
Click to expand...

All people have to do is read your thousands of posts to know how intellectually challenged you are.
I mean really, you think TV Guide DIDN'T publish the Nielsons and then you BRAG about your credentials.
Are you kidding?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BluesLegend said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Check the ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, after her hosting the debate and trying to corner Trump, I'm sure she easily lost half of her audience.
> 
> I think she jumped the shark when she cut off her hair.  I have noticed for quite some time, O'Reilly stopped having her on.  She used to come on his show every week or so.  I kind of thought something was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She lost me. With all the substance questions she could have asked she pulls a MSNBC type gotcha question, not what I would expect from Fox or anyone who claims to be fair and balanced. Trump turned it around on her, the audience took Trump's side and laughed, and steam was blasting out her ears.
Click to expand...


She was looking for the spotlight and have everybody (left and right) talking about her.  She made a fool of herself and she knew it.  It was a really bad move on her part and even though I seldom watched her show, I vowed to never turn it on again. 

Look honey, you have your own show.  If you want to air out your dirty laundry, keep it there.  Don't bring it to the debates where we are hoping Fox stands out as conducting the best debate.


----------



## MarathonMike

She is waaaaaay over-rated. Her NBC contract has not been disclosed but she was previously offered $20 million a year by Fox which she turned down. I want to see what NBC gave her.


----------



## Penelope

boedicca said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he won.
Click to expand...


I still do not know how.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

bodecea said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> "Sour Grapes" is Herr Drumplethinskin's Administration's theme for the next 4 years.
Click to expand...

Yeah you lefties are putting it out hard.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still do not know how.
Click to expand...


How?  The Democrats ran a very bad candidate, that's how.


----------



## boedicca

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still do not know how.
Click to expand...


Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy.  Here's why:



boedicca said:


> "Stupid, ignorant, racist, sexist, homophobic, islamophobic, bible thumping, gun hugging, fried cheese eating, NASCAR watching, fat Walmart Shopping, gas guzzling, Patriarch Nuclear Family living, Flyover Losers, knuckle dragging, hick hick hick hick Rubes"
> 
> Just a suggestion for the Dems:  you might want to rethink the above Sales Pitch. It's not exactly closing the deal for you.



The Sales Pitch


----------



## jon_berzerk

shockedcanadian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> not that it matters
> 
> fox news has become just as bad as nbc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the fact that she left, it's the fact she had this planned for some time.  She sold out her principles to go in the tank for Hillary's campaign, instead of trying to be somewhat objective.
> 
> Trumps instincts were right and he was wise to avoid her.  He gave interviews to many, including Hannity and O'Reilly on multiple occasions.  There is always going to be some sort of journalistic bias, but at least they had some direct questions and demands for clarification. He avoided her and most of CNN due to the bias.
> 
> Here's a bet that her star fades fairly quickly now.
Click to expand...


*Here's a bet that her star fades fairly quickly now*

yes because she loses the right and never had the left 

not too long back to tax law for her 

--LOL


----------



## ptbw forever

Dschrute3 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Attacking Rump"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad evil wicked Zoot!  How DARE she ask questions of a political candidate in a debate and hurt his widdle Orange feewings so he has to stay up all night sending widdle whiny tweets!
> 
> Why if that keeps up he'll have to actually grow a pair.
> 
> Classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about everyone at NBC is a loyal Democrat extremist. Kelly will eventually get lost in the shuffle. She can't be unique there. They're all rabid Trump-Haters. But she did sucker NBC into a nice payday. However, i see her trying to return to Fox News at some point. Her 'star' will quickly fade at NBC. Mark my words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bottom line is that she has to sell the advertised product(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the case of NBC, the product is rabid Communism/Progressivism. She will sell it. She's owned.
Click to expand...

She did have a supposed "truce" with Trump that she has followed through with so far.

I think she accepted the job more because she hates Ailes and Fox News, and I think she is going to be disappointed when all they want her to do is attack Trump.


----------



## ColonelAngus

deltex1 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> good riddance! who should replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started out well...soured a bit as her tits got bigger...then fell in love with herself at the end.  I'm guessing Kimberly Guilfoyle will replace her.
Click to expand...


That didn't even occur to me. I would love Kimberly to replace Megan.


----------



## ptbw forever

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still do not know how.
Click to expand...

Because Democrats are traitors and idiots.


----------



## ptbw forever

In other news, Greta is going to MSNBC.

LOL

I never thought I would actually enjoy the 7pm show on Fox more than the others.


----------



## Pogo

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is not damaged good, welcome to NBC. She made Trump show his true colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still do not know how.
Click to expand...


Three million illegal Amish voters, that's how.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> TV Guide never did ratings.  Nielsen does that.
> 
> 
> 
> TV Guide REPORTED on the Nielsen Ratings.
> Are you THAT stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a retired broadcaster.  I know perfectly well where ratings come from, Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pretty ignorant of what TV Guide reported on an almost weekly basis.
> I presume the broadcast industry had the same low standards of intellect back then that they have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Standards of intellect" is it?
> 
> Do tell the class about these "standards of intellect".
> You know, where they came from, who enforced 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All people have to do is read your thousands of posts to know how intellectually challenged you are.
> I mean really, you think TV Guide DIDN'T publish the Nielsons and then you BRAG about your credentials.
> Are you kidding?
Click to expand...


Nielsens (and Arbitron) have no function except to set ad rates.  That's it.

I took the invitation to cite them here simply to demonstrate that moving from a cable channel to an on-air alphabet network is a step UP --- not down.

I neither "bragged" nor commented on TVG's content.  I simply noted the caliber of your reading material.  Meanwhile I continue to await these here "standards of intellect".


----------



## TheDude




----------



## BluesLegend

Yet another reason not to watch NBC. She's on the road to being a has been.


----------



## BlueGin

PredFan said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
Click to expand...

She is shrill and believes her own press. I can't tolerate her smarmy BS. And I used to like her show.


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> Yet another reason not to watch NBC. She's on the road to being a has been.


Better than some repub so called stars that never were


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason not to watch NBC. She's on the road to being a has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than some repub so called stars that never were
Click to expand...


Awe do you still have Trump butthurt?


----------



## BlueGin

Eaglewings said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't wait to get away from the crazies at Fox, now she can be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being around Hanitty and O Liely   can drive one crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the O'Really show, he actually has a bigger ego than Trump.
Click to expand...


His show as well as Tucker Carlson are the only two I watch...on the rare occasions I tune in to cable news.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica

Megyn Kelly is Nancy Grace less 50 lbs. She'll fit in nicely at NBC.


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason not to watch NBC. She's on the road to being a has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than some repub so called stars that never were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe do you still have Trump butthurt?
Click to expand...

The deal is blues the chump is making me richer  What's he going to do for you??


----------



## BlueGin

Indeependent said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News will be fine. It will still dominate. And Kelly will quickly fade at NBC. Her only claim to fame is attacking Trump. She'll just be one of many who do that at NBC. She won't be unique in any way. She'll get lost in the shuffle eventually. Hey it is a nice payday for her, but she won't be missed at Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost?? Like Maria  Bartaroma??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maria has cleavage.
Click to expand...

And her own song.


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason not to watch NBC. She's on the road to being a has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than some repub so called stars that never were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe do you still have Trump butthurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deal is blues the chump is making me richer  What's he going to do for you??
Click to expand...


Meh, my income has gone up 570% under Bush and Obama.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> She was looking for the spotlight and have everybody (left and right) talking about her.



She's devious too.  Member the way she forced Dumball Rump to stay up all night tweeting about her?  



























See?  Every tweet, "Megyn Kelly" this, "Megyn Kelly" that.  

HOW does the evil bimbo make him do that??



 






--- apparently grown-up TV networks.


----------



## Pogo

BlueGin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is shrill and believes her own press. I can't tolerate her smarmy BS. And I used to like her show.
Click to expand...


Until Rump told you not to?


----------



## TomParks

So glad that blonde bimbo is moving to NBC.....Fox should send Juan Williams over as well...a 2 for 1 type deal!


----------



## fncceo

Pogo said:


> You don't need a cable or a satellite to watch NBC.



But you DO need special equipment to keep from watching it ...


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> TV Guide REPORTED on the Nielsen Ratings.
> Are you THAT stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a retired broadcaster.  I know perfectly well where ratings come from, Virginia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pretty ignorant of what TV Guide reported on an almost weekly basis.
> I presume the broadcast industry had the same low standards of intellect back then that they have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Standards of intellect" is it?
> 
> Do tell the class about these "standards of intellect".
> You know, where they came from, who enforced 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All people have to do is read your thousands of posts to know how intellectually challenged you are.
> I mean really, you think TV Guide DIDN'T publish the Nielsons and then you BRAG about your credentials.
> Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nielsens (and Arbitron) have no function except to set ad rates.  That's it.
> 
> I took the invitation to cite them here simply to demonstrate that moving from a cable channel to an on-air alphabet network is a step UP --- not down.
> 
> I neither "bragged" nor commented on TVG's content.  I simply noted the caliber of your reading material.  Meanwhile I continue to await these here "standards of intellect".
Click to expand...

You made as ass of yourself as usual.
It's no wonder today's broadcasters are uneducated, boorish drug addicts...it's a legacy.


----------



## BlueGin

Pogo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is shrill and believes her own press. I can't tolerate her smarmy BS. And I used to like her show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until Rump told you not to?
Click to expand...

Actually it was her giddy creaming her panties all over Michael Moore. She so wanted to fuck him.


----------



## Pogo

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is shrill and believes her own press. I can't tolerate her smarmy BS. And I used to like her show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until Rump told you not to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was her giddy creaming her panties all over Michael Moore. She so wanted to fuck him.
Click to expand...


Ewww.

Really?   This is what I'm missing by not having TV is it?

Ewww.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a retired broadcaster.  I know perfectly well where ratings come from, Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty ignorant of what TV Guide reported on an almost weekly basis.
> I presume the broadcast industry had the same low standards of intellect back then that they have today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Standards of intellect" is it?
> 
> Do tell the class about these "standards of intellect".
> You know, where they came from, who enforced 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All people have to do is read your thousands of posts to know how intellectually challenged you are.
> I mean really, you think TV Guide DIDN'T publish the Nielsons and then you BRAG about your credentials.
> Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nielsens (and Arbitron) have no function except to set ad rates.  That's it.
> 
> I took the invitation to cite them here simply to demonstrate that moving from a cable channel to an on-air alphabet network is a step UP --- not down.
> 
> I neither "bragged" nor commented on TVG's content.  I simply noted the caliber of your reading material.  Meanwhile I continue to await these here "standards of intellect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made as ass of yourself as usual.
> It's no wonder today's broadcasters are uneducated, boorish drug addicts...it's a legacy.
Click to expand...


Oh touché.  Done in with master snark by a TV Guide reader.  How ever will I go on.


----------



## ptbw forever

TomParks said:


> So glad that blonde bimbo is moving to NBC.....Fox should send Juan Williams over as well...a 2 for 1 type deal!


Juan is too stupid and Islamophobic to be hired by anyone other than Fox.

There is no reason why Fox should have Juan, Jehmu or Shepard Smith.


----------



## BlueGin

Pogo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is shrill and believes her own press. I can't tolerate her smarmy BS. And I used to like her show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until Rump told you not to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was her giddy creaming her panties all over Michael Moore. She so wanted to fuck him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewww.
> 
> Really?   This is what I'm missing by not having TV is it?
> 
> Ewww.
Click to expand...

Now you know why I don't watch cable news.


----------



## ptbw forever

BlueGin said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is shrill and believes her own press. I can't tolerate her smarmy BS. And I used to like her show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until Rump told you not to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was her giddy creaming her panties all over Michael Moore. She so wanted to fuck him.
Click to expand...

She had a lesbian crush on DWS too.

Her "favorite" guest.


----------



## Political Junky

Wow, it's finally come to pass.

Megyn Kelly to Leave Fox News for NBC Role


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## BlueGin

ptbw forever said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's boring, and nobody watched her. She'll fit right in on NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is shrill and believes her own press. I can't tolerate her smarmy BS. And I used to like her show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until Rump told you not to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually it was her giddy creaming her panties all over Michael Moore. She so wanted to fuck him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had a lesbian crush on DWS too.
> 
> Her "favorite" guest.
Click to expand...

This does not surprise me. Good thing I don't watch that either.


----------



## ColonelAngus

TheDude said:


> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0



I can't figure out why, but I also liked her show a lot the first couple of years. I stopped watching it prior to her quarrel with Trump in the first Republican primary debate. It seemed like she started really loving her some Megyn.


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason not to watch NBC. She's on the road to being a has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than some repub so called stars that never were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe do you still have Trump butthurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deal is blues the chump is making me richer  What's he going to do for you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, my income has gone up 570% under Bush and Obama.
Click to expand...

LOL   all depends what you start with


----------



## WillowTree

Slow reading group?


----------



## Pogo

WillowTree said:


> Slow reading group?



Verb?


----------



## SmokeALib

Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....


----------



## BluesLegend

eddiew37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason not to watch NBC. She's on the road to being a has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than some repub so called stars that never were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awe do you still have Trump butthurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deal is blues the chump is making me richer  What's he going to do for you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, my income has gone up 570% under Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL   all depends what you start with
Click to expand...


I donate $1,000 a month plus donated another $5,000 this Christmas, you?


----------



## Indeependent

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty ignorant of what TV Guide reported on an almost weekly basis.
> I presume the broadcast industry had the same low standards of intellect back then that they have today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Standards of intellect" is it?
> 
> Do tell the class about these "standards of intellect".
> You know, where they came from, who enforced 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All people have to do is read your thousands of posts to know how intellectually challenged you are.
> I mean really, you think TV Guide DIDN'T publish the Nielsons and then you BRAG about your credentials.
> Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nielsens (and Arbitron) have no function except to set ad rates.  That's it.
> 
> I took the invitation to cite them here simply to demonstrate that moving from a cable channel to an on-air alphabet network is a step UP --- not down.
> 
> I neither "bragged" nor commented on TVG's content.  I simply noted the caliber of your reading material.  Meanwhile I continue to await these here "standards of intellect".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made as ass of yourself as usual.
> It's no wonder today's broadcasters are uneducated, boorish drug addicts...it's a legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh touché.  Done in with master snark by a TV Guide reader.  How ever will I go on.
Click to expand...


So you NEVER read TV Guide.
You got your TV info from the last few pages of your Black & White local newspaper?
You must have been a vital component of the broadcast industry.

TV Guide didn't publish Nielson numbers....You've got to be kidding!!!


----------



## Super_Lantern

So is she liberal now?


----------



## eddiew37

BluesLegend said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than some repub so called stars that never were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awe do you still have Trump butthurt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deal is blues the chump is making me richer  What's he going to do for you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, my income has gone up 570% under Bush and Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL   all depends what you start with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I donate $1,000 a month plus donated another $5,000 this Christmas, you?
Click to expand...

Xmas I give more During the year not so much But again it all depends on what you start with ,,,,,,,,I made about 1+% today


----------



## WillowTree

Pogo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slow reading group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verb?
Click to expand...



Rhymes with herb!


----------



## ptbw forever

SmokeALib said:


> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....


Getting rid of him would be monumental to reaffirming Fox's credibility.

He is literally getting paid to bash his own network every day for an entire hour, and he has been doing it since he was hired by Fox News years and years ago.


----------



## eddiew37

ptbw forever said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of him would be monumental to reaffirming Fox's credibility.
> 
> He is literally getting paid to bash his own network every day for an entire hour, and he has been doing it since he was hired by Fox News years and years ago.
Click to expand...

Smith makes millions a year


----------



## Pogo

SmokeALib said:


> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....



Shep Smith is the only claim Fox News has to its own last name.
That's why he's there.  They need him, not the other way around.


----------



## SmokeALib

ptbw forever said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of him would be monumental to reaffirming Fox's credibility.
> 
> He is literally getting paid to bash his own network every day for an entire hour, and he has been doing it since he was hired by Fox News years and years ago.
Click to expand...

He may leave voluntarily. Fox wouldn't let him bring his boyfriend to the company Christmas party lol...


----------



## Indeependent

ptbw forever said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of him would be monumental to reaffirming Fox's credibility.
> 
> He is literally getting paid to bash his own network every day for an entire hour, and he has been doing it since he was hired by Fox News years and years ago.
Click to expand...

Fair & Balanced.
If he wasn't selling product he would be gone.


----------



## SmokeALib

Indeependent said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of him would be monumental to reaffirming Fox's credibility.
> 
> He is literally getting paid to bash his own network every day for an entire hour, and he has been doing it since he was hired by Fox News years and years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair & Balanced.
> If he wasn't selling product he would be gone.
Click to expand...

Somebody must watch him then. I sure don't.


----------



## Indeependent

SmokeALib said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of him would be monumental to reaffirming Fox's credibility.
> 
> He is literally getting paid to bash his own network every day for an entire hour, and he has been doing it since he was hired by Fox News years and years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair & Balanced.
> If he wasn't selling product he would be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somebody must watch him then. I sure don't.
Click to expand...

I won't watch Fox as I'm not a Neo-Con.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ColonelAngus said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out why, but I also liked her show a lot the first couple of years. I stopped watching it prior to her quarrel with Trump in the first Republican primary debate. It seemed like she started really loving her some Megyn.
Click to expand...


The show wasn't bad but the camera drove me nuts.  They had cameras on some sort of machine that made it pan left to right, right to left, top to bottom.  You got dizzy watching the show.  She or a guest would be talking, and this stupid camera went all the way from the right side of the stage and then zoom in once it got in the middle.  It would hold for a few seconds, and then they had another camera pan all the way from the left part of the stage to the right.  I mean, WTF is that about????


----------



## ptbw forever

Super_Lantern said:


> So is she liberal now?


She has always been a liberal.

She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.


----------



## ptbw forever

Indeependent said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if shepherd smith would just follow her out....
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of him would be monumental to reaffirming Fox's credibility.
> 
> He is literally getting paid to bash his own network every day for an entire hour, and he has been doing it since he was hired by Fox News years and years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair & Balanced.
> If he wasn't selling product he would be gone.
Click to expand...

Giving traitors and sellouts time slots is not "fair and balanced", it is just lunacy that lends credibility to the hacks on other networks attacking Fox for being crazy.

Greta was a liberal with a primetime time slot, and she rarely ever bashed Fox, or any of the anchors(she even had Rush as a guest more than his supposed "good friend", Sean Hannity). 

If Fox wants "Fair and Balanced" they need more Kirsten Powers and Eboni Williams as liberal commentators and contributors and less Juan Williams and Jehmu Greenes, and more Gretas as anchors with no Shepard Smiths.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like her, but she's hardened.  Even at her best I tried watching her show, which I found boring.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/business/media/megyn-kelly-nbc-fox-news.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out why, but I also liked her show a lot the first couple of years. I stopped watching it prior to her quarrel with Trump in the first Republican primary debate. It seemed like she started really loving her some Megyn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show wasn't bad but the camera drove me nuts.  They had cameras on some sort of machine that made it pan left to right, right to left, top to bottom.  You got dizzy watching the show.  She or a guest would be talking, and this stupid camera went all the way from the right side of the stage and then zoom in once it got in the middle.  It would hold for a few seconds, and then they had another camera pan all the way from the left part of the stage to the right.  I mean, WTF is that about????
Click to expand...


That might be part of what I found annoying. I was also completely saturated with news and her show became superfluous to me. I would watch O'Reilly and then watch non news programs after that.


----------



## Super_Lantern

ptbw forever said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is she liberal now?
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been a liberal.
> 
> She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.
Click to expand...


I see.  I never watched her much I just know she ballooned to fame at Fox and I just wondered where her political/social views lay


----------



## NLT

Look at these libtards loving them some Megyn....after all those years she was the debil on fox....


----------



## Pogo

Super_Lantern said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is she liberal now?
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been a liberal.
> 
> She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  I never watched her much I just know she ballooned to fame at Fox and I just wondered where her political/social views lay
Click to expand...


Consider your source here.  

Proud 2B White apparently thinks "lawyer" means the same thing as "Liberal".


----------



## ptbw forever

Super_Lantern said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is she liberal now?
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been a liberal.
> 
> She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  I never watched her much I just know she ballooned to fame at Fox and I just wondered where her political/social views lay
Click to expand...

She was just one of Bill O'Reilly's many female lawyers before she got her own show.


----------



## ptbw forever

Pogo said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is she liberal now?
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been a liberal.
> 
> She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  I never watched her much I just know she ballooned to fame at Fox and I just wondered where her political/social views lay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider your source here.
> 
> Proud 2B White apparently thinks "lawyer" means the same thing as "Liberal".
Click to expand...

My uncle is a conservative lawyer, he is a rare breed.


----------



## aris2chat

Regis will be working for fox and hallmark soon


----------



## ptbw forever

NLT said:


> Look at these libtards loving them some Megyn....after all those years she was the debil on fox....


She has actually gotten much more conservative since she first started her original show.


----------



## ColonelAngus

She got paid, that's for damn sure. Good for her.


----------



## Care4all

Fenton Lum said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
Click to expand...

the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!

NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Pogo said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is she liberal now?
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been a liberal.
> 
> She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  I never watched her much I just know she ballooned to fame at Fox and I just wondered where her political/social views lay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider your source here.
> 
> Proud 2B White apparently thinks "lawyer" means the same thing as "Liberal".
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing. I am pretty sure not everyone who passed the bar is automatically liberal.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Care4all said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!
> 
> NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.
Click to expand...


I do wonder how the viewers of the left leaning NBC news products will embrace someone coming from the right leaning Fox News.


----------



## TheDude

ptbw forever said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is she liberal now?
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been a liberal.
> 
> She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  I never watched her much I just know she ballooned to fame at Fox and I just wondered where her political/social views lay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider your source here.
> 
> Proud 2B White apparently thinks "lawyer" means the same thing as "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle is a conservative lawyer, he is a rare breed.
Click to expand...


My mother as well.  Perhaps not so rare.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Eh, I'm glad she's left Fox News, she'll be far happier soothing sexual pervert and race baiting Chris Matthew's quivering legs...


----------



## Zander

Good for her. 

She's done well for herself.


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


> Eh, I'm glad she's left Fox News, she'll be far happier soothing sexual pervert and race baiting Chris Matthew's quivering legs...



Big step up from sexual pervert and race baiting Roger Ailes, yeah no doubt.


----------



## Care4all

ColonelAngus said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!
> 
> NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wonder how the viewers of the left leaning NBC news products will embrace someone coming from the right leaning Fox News.
Click to expand...

it's not just left leaning on nbc news....in my State a lot of people on the right and left, do not have cable TV....I've been waiting 10 years now, for Time Warner Cable to come to my neighborhood, 10 fricking years and they are just now talking about coming here!  (we broke out the champagne) Broadband is STILL not available here!   There's a slow as heck DSL that got here 3 years ago from our phone company, but it is hardly better than the dial up...
we had.....it's so frustrating...

sigh....sorry for the whine!

My point, is that many people in this state, may only have broadcast news, and I'm certain we are not the only small populated State that has the same situation in certain regions....and broadcast news channels is all they get, unless they want to pay an arm and a leg for Satellite TV if they can get it to come in....

so basically, this is why broadcast news has a much larger audience than cable stations and why it is both R's and D's watching.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Care4all said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!
> 
> NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wonder how the viewers of the left leaning NBC news products will embrace someone coming from the right leaning Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not just left leaning on nbc news....in my State a lot of people on the right and left, do not have cable TV....I've been waiting 10 years now, for Time Warner Cable to come to my neighborhood, 10 fricking years and they are just now talking about coming here!  (we broke out the champagne) Broadband is STILL not available here!   There's a slow as heck DSL that got here 3 years ago from our phone company, but it is hardly better than the dial up...
> we had.....it's so frustrating...
> 
> sigh....sorry for the whine!
> 
> My point, is that many people in this state, may only have broadcast news, and I'm certain we are not the only small populated State that has the same situation in certain regions....and broadcast news channels is all they get, unless they want to pay an arm and a leg for Satellite TV if they can get it to come in....
> 
> so basically, this is why broadcast news has a much larger audience than cable stations and why it is both R's and D's watching.
Click to expand...


While I agree that it's not only liberals who view NBC news, the news that is broadcast is left leaning.

I wish her the best.

I hope you get cable soon. I encourage you to use alternative sources of viewing television shows and movies.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Care4all said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!
> 
> NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wonder how the viewers of the left leaning NBC news products will embrace someone coming from the right leaning Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not just left leaning on nbc news....in my State a lot of people on the right and left, do not have cable TV....I've been waiting 10 years now, for Time Warner Cable to come to my neighborhood, 10 fricking years and they are just now talking about coming here!  (we broke out the champagne) Broadband is STILL not available here!   There's a slow as heck DSL that got here 3 years ago from our phone company, but it is hardly better than the dial up...
> we had.....it's so frustrating...
> 
> sigh....sorry for the whine!
> 
> My point, is that many people in this state, may only have broadcast news, and I'm certain we are not the only small populated State that has the same situation in certain regions....and broadcast news channels is all they get, unless they want to pay an arm and a leg for Satellite TV if they can get it to come in....
> 
> so basically, this is why broadcast news has a much larger audience than cable stations and why it is both R's and D's watching.
Click to expand...


Who isn't a left wing lying sack of crap on NBC or CNN for that matter, just wondering?


----------



## Pogo

Care4all said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!
> 
> NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wonder how the viewers of the left leaning NBC news products will embrace someone coming from the right leaning Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not just left leaning on nbc news....in my State a lot of people on the right and left, do not have cable TV....I've been waiting 10 years now, for Time Warner Cable to come to my neighborhood, 10 fricking years and they are just now talking about coming here!  (we broke out the champagne) Broadband is STILL not available here!   There's a slow as heck DSL that got here 3 years ago from our phone company, but it is hardly better than the dial up...
> we had.....it's so frustrating...
> 
> sigh....sorry for the whine!
> 
> My point, is that many people in this state, may only have broadcast news, and I'm certain we are not the only small populated State that has the same situation in certain regions....and broadcast news channels is all they get, unless they want to pay an arm and a leg for Satellite TV if they can get it to come in....
> 
> so basically, this is why broadcast news has a much larger audience than cable stations and why it is both R's and D's watching.
Click to expand...


Yanno here in these particular sticks our cable company was making noises about wiring us up for fiber optic service.  I raised my hand and hooted, nothing happened  --- then I was told they're only running it to places that are not currently served by cable.  Some kind of funding incentive they get to do it that way.

So maybe you can work that angle?  Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Care4all

Pogo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!
> 
> NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wonder how the viewers of the left leaning NBC news products will embrace someone coming from the right leaning Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not just left leaning on nbc news....in my State a lot of people on the right and left, do not have cable TV....I've been waiting 10 years now, for Time Warner Cable to come to my neighborhood, 10 fricking years and they are just now talking about coming here!  (we broke out the champagne) Broadband is STILL not available here!   There's a slow as heck DSL that got here 3 years ago from our phone company, but it is hardly better than the dial up...
> we had.....it's so frustrating...
> 
> sigh....sorry for the whine!
> 
> My point, is that many people in this state, may only have broadcast news, and I'm certain we are not the only small populated State that has the same situation in certain regions....and broadcast news channels is all they get, unless they want to pay an arm and a leg for Satellite TV if they can get it to come in....
> 
> so basically, this is why broadcast news has a much larger audience than cable stations and why it is both R's and D's watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno here in these particular sticks our cable company was making noises about wiring us up for fiber optic service.  I raised my hand and hooted, nothing happened  --- then I was told they're only running it to places that are not currently served by cable.  Some kind of funding incentive they get to do it that way.
> 
> So maybe you can work that angle?  Your tax dollars at work.
Click to expand...

I think that is what is finally happening with Time Warner!  That we may be able to get cable tv and broadband!   I don't want to jinx it!  But maybe they got some directive to spend those taxes collected all those years to spread cable and broadband to regions without...

I had cable and choice of broadband companies and speed 20 years ago in Massachusetts....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Care4all

Lumpy 1 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And watch the mask fall off....fake ass conservative. She was a horrible actress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stood up to Don, she must ne ostracized.   She took down Ailes for being a pig, so yeah, the pack has turned on her.  Funny as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the only reason I watch her now is because she has shown herself to being a tough cookie, not quivering or backing down!
> 
> NBC is a HUGE jump up in viewership, though I'm usually not watching broadcast television, it is a big promotion for her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do wonder how the viewers of the left leaning NBC news products will embrace someone coming from the right leaning Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not just left leaning on nbc news....in my State a lot of people on the right and left, do not have cable TV....I've been waiting 10 years now, for Time Warner Cable to come to my neighborhood, 10 fricking years and they are just now talking about coming here!  (we broke out the champagne) Broadband is STILL not available here!   There's a slow as heck DSL that got here 3 years ago from our phone company, but it is hardly better than the dial up...
> we had.....it's so frustrating...
> 
> sigh....sorry for the whine!
> 
> My point, is that many people in this state, may only have broadcast news, and I'm certain we are not the only small populated State that has the same situation in certain regions....and broadcast news channels is all they get, unless they want to pay an arm and a leg for Satellite TV if they can get it to come in....
> 
> so basically, this is why broadcast news has a much larger audience than cable stations and why it is both R's and D's watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who isn't a left wing lying sack of crap on NBC or CNN for that matter, just wondering?
Click to expand...

I dunno, I don't usually watch them?  But when I did, they seemed much much much less partisan than MSNBC and Fox News on cable.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lumpy 1 said:


> Eh, I'm glad she's left Fox News, she'll be far happier soothing sexual pervert and race baiting Chris Matthew's quivering legs...


I doubt MSNBC and NBC mix and mingle that much.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ptbw forever said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm glad she's left Fox News, she'll be far happier soothing sexual pervert and race baiting Chris Matthew's quivering legs...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt MSNBC and NBC mix and mingle that much.
Click to expand...


 Oh come on .. it's like whack a left wing mole between the two...


----------



## ptbw forever

TheDude said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is she liberal now?
> 
> 
> 
> She has always been a liberal.
> 
> She was a lawyer before she was a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.  I never watched her much I just know she ballooned to fame at Fox and I just wondered where her political/social views lay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider your source here.
> 
> Proud 2B White apparently thinks "lawyer" means the same thing as "Liberal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle is a conservative lawyer, he is a rare breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother as well.  Perhaps not so rare.
Click to expand...

You can't really be a principled person and a trial lawyer.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lumpy 1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm glad she's left Fox News, she'll be far happier soothing sexual pervert and race baiting Chris Matthew's quivering legs...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt MSNBC and NBC mix and mingle that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on .. it's like whack a left wing mole between the two...
Click to expand...

They are ideologically similar, but I doubt any anchors on NBC know that a dumbfuck like Ed Schultz actually had a show on MSNBC at one time.

CNN is the only cable channel that really mixes with the big 3.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ptbw forever said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm glad she's left Fox News, she'll be far happier soothing sexual pervert and race baiting Chris Matthew's quivering legs...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt MSNBC and NBC mix and mingle that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on .. it's like whack a left wing mole between the two...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are ideologically similar, but I doubt any anchors on NBC know that a dumbfuck like Ed Schultz actually had a show on MSNBC at one time.
> 
> CNN is the only cable channel that really mixes with the big 3.
Click to expand...


They were all totally in the bag for Hillary, Obama, Democratic Party and their own extreme elistist left wing misguided interests. You seem like a smart person, I guess we'll just be stuck disagreeing...


----------



## Caractacus

Sayonara.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Caractacus said:


> Sayonara.



Shouldn't that be .. ta ta for now?


----------



## Caractacus

Lumpy 1 said:


> Shouldn't that be .. ta ta for now?



Could be. I'm mindful that NBC used to have that loon Olbermann on (or was it MSNBC?) but snagging Kelly is quite a coup.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Caractacus said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that be .. ta ta for now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. I'm mindful that NBC used to have that loon Olbermann on (or was it MSNBC?) but snagging Kelly is quite a coup.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing she'll be the highest paid left wing talking head at NBC.. That should make it interesting, I kinda wonder who they're going to axe.?


----------



## Bush92

Brynmr said:


> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News


I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.


----------



## ptbw forever

Caractacus said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that be .. ta ta for now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. I'm mindful that NBC used to have that loon Olbermann on (or was it MSNBC?) but snagging Kelly is quite a coup.
Click to expand...

Olbermann was on MSNBC and NBC sports.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Bush92 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
Click to expand...


I recall when previous Republican Joe Scarborough of, "Morning Joe" started at MSNBC. He was okay for a while but now he's a raving left wing loon who can't help patting himself on the back for no reason at all.


----------



## ptbw forever

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recall when previous Republican Joe Scarborough of, "Morning Joe" started at MSNBC. He was okay for a while but now he's a raving left wing loon who can't help patting himself on the back for no reason at all.
Click to expand...

If Greta goes there she will still be herself.


----------



## Lumpy 1

ptbw forever said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recall when previous Republican Joe Scarborough of, "Morning Joe" started at MSNBC. He was okay for a while but now he's a raving left wing loon who can't help patting himself on the back for no reason at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Greta goes there she will still be herself.
Click to expand...


I'm glad that we agree...


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I got no answer above --- can _you_ cite an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She picked a fight with Trump, then made it personal by complaining about how she was treated (when all he did was respond to her attacks).  Now she's trying to play the victim.  She's an attention whore.
> Megyn Kelly On Trump Feud: I Worry About Someone Hurting Me In Front Of My Kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AH, now we get to it.  She stood up for women.  Bad Megyn Kelly, BAD!
> 
> Of course, how could I forget that Orange Rumple staying up all night to send whiny little bitchyfit tweets over being asked a pointed question (quel horreur!) and then sitting out a debate in his petulantly histrionic Tantrump, means the questioner is "making it all about her".  Thanks for this worthy reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Poor beleagured Whiny Little Orange.  Got blood coming out of his Wherever...
Click to expand...

Poor pogo.  No matter how much he screams and jumps up and down about Trump, in 15 days Trump is gonna be his President.  LMAO


----------



## S.J.

OnePercenter said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he presents the news without the faux news slant?
Click to expand...

No, it's because he is dishonest in his reporting.


----------



## Iceweasel

Divine.Wind said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of shit....
> 
> 
> 
> You're typical response to disagreement; all emotion, zero fact.  Thanks for, once again, attacking the poster and not the issue.
Click to expand...

You are full of shit. I stated facts, no emotion. You lie like you always do and try to cover it up by slinging shit hoping to make it look like someone else's doing.

You dishonestly cut out what I responded to:

You said:

"Isn't Maddow on MSNBC? If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor. Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits."

So I said:

"You are full of shit. The FOX babes are in abundance, Kelly was not a player in that dept."

So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dot Com said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> Now Megyn Kelly can team up with Rachel Maddow
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Maddow on MSNBC?   If Kelly did team up with Maddow, it would raise NBC's beauty factor.  Meanwhile, Fox's beauty factor just dropped double digits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are full of shit. The FOX babes are in abundance, Kelly was not a player in that dept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No wonder your white mops scramble to get away from white men so fast with other races.....you ugly pale white men, are too fixated on looks...especially knowing you bald at 12, have dicks the size of rice grains and most of yaw look like clear glad ziplock bags!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just described OP & Iceweasel
Click to expand...

Here's another zero proving it over and over. You turds can't even see it.


----------



## basquebromance

after President Trump embarassed her at the debate, Crooked Megyn cut her hair short like Maddow...SECRET LIBERAL!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## PoliticalChic

BlueGin said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't wait to get away from the crazies at Fox, now she can be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being around Hanitty and O Liely   can drive one crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the O'Really show, he actually has a bigger ego than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His show as well as Tucker Carlson are the only two I watch...on the rare occasions I tune in to cable news.
Click to expand...



Carlson is the Bomb!!!

So tough on the Liberals.



If only the Ranger game didn't also start at 7:00


----------



## Divine Wind

Iceweasel said:


> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.


I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Divine.Wind said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Iceweasel

Divine.Wind said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.
Click to expand...

You're a stupid liar. That's the case you made. Resting it is a good idea.


----------



## Divine Wind

basquebromance said:


>


I admit she looks better with longer hair, but many women her age (46) tire of fussing with longer hair. 

She's still hot despite the picture chosen for "after".  This picture is from last month:


----------



## Lumpy 1




----------



## Divine Wind

Iceweasel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid liar. That's the case you made. Resting it is a good idea.
Click to expand...

Anything to help you calm down and step back from that ledge, sir.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Iceweasel said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid liar. That's the case you made. Resting it is a good idea.
Click to expand...


Stop, you 2 are killing me...


----------



## Iceweasel

Lumpy 1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid liar. That's the case you made. Resting it is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop, you 2 are killing me...
Click to expand...

Stupid liars kill me when they think they can get away with it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Iceweasel said:


> Stupid liars kill me when they think they can get away with it.


Emotionally over the top, as usual.  Are you going through a rough patch Weasel or is this your normal behavior?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I hate that screen name already...
'Care4all', go fuck yourself you trust fund baby...and I know you are, you're the only type that'd succumb to such stupidity masquerading as 'academics'. Lol


----------



## Pogo

Bush92 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
Click to expand...


  Weasel Word post of the day.  "Number one" meaning within cable news channels, "number three" meaning within the far-larger venue of air broadcast.  That's more than _triple_ the audience.  The equivalent of jumping from Double-A ball to the Major Leagues.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weasel Word post of the day.  "Number one" meaning within cable news channels, "number three" meaning within the far-larger venue of air broadcast.  That's more than _triple_ the audience.  The equivalent of jumping from Double-A ball to the Major Leagues.
Click to expand...

"Broke people broadcasting...dat beez wur duh monay beez, jack!"


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Extra dumb ass motherfuckers like Pogo cause me to reevaluate my stances on abortion sometimes.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Pogo, like 90% of the country has cable. I mean, can you be any dumber? You're an actual retard...functional as well, obviously. But...still, you're retarded.


----------



## Divine Wind

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Extra dumb ass motherfuckers like Pogo cause me to reevaluate my stances on abortion sometimes.


Which is exactly why I favor keeping abortion laws as they are.  Not free, but certainly at cost for "low information voters".


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to make everything about her.  She's more interested in MAKING news than reporting it.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I got no answer above --- can _you_ cite an example?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She picked a fight with Trump, then made it personal by complaining about how she was treated (when all he did was respond to her attacks).  Now she's trying to play the victim.  She's an attention whore.
> Megyn Kelly On Trump Feud: I Worry About Someone Hurting Me In Front Of My Kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AH, now we get to it.  She stood up for women.  Bad Megyn Kelly, BAD!
> 
> Of course, how could I forget that Orange Rumple staying up all night to send whiny little bitchyfit tweets over being asked a pointed question (quel horreur!) and then sitting out a debate in his petulantly histrionic Tantrump, means the questioner is "making it all about her".  Thanks for this worthy reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Poor beleagured Whiny Little Orange.  Got blood coming out of his Wherever...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor pogo.  No matter how much he screams and jumps up and down about Trump, in 15 days Trump is gonna be his President.  LMAO
Click to expand...


And he'll still be the same whiny widdle bitch with no stones.  Should be interesting to watch.  I'm looking forward to Bigly reality setting in on the Unwashed.


----------



## Pogo

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Pogo, like 90% of the country has cable. I mean, can you be any dumber? You're an actual retard...functional as well, obviously. But...still, you're retarded.



Once again ---- Fox Noise, even after their tremendous campaign bump, plus the Roger Ailes upheaval ----- 2.4 million viewers.

NBC = 7.8 million viewers

Why don't you give us a show and do the 'math you do as a Republican to make yourself feel better' and show the class how 2.4 is a larger number than 7.8.  You know, like y'all did with Rump's 46.1% of the PV being a landslide victory over Clinton's 48.2%.  Oughta be a hoot.


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he presents the news without the faux news slant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's because he is dishonest in his reporting.
Click to expand...


Ya mean like when he said "we do not fucking torture"?  Yeah he was wrong about that one, but then that wasn't a news report was it.


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> And he'll still be the same whiny widdle bitch with no stones.


And he'll still be the President, appointing SC justices while you look on helplessly.


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he presents the news without the faux news slant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's because he is dishonest in his reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya mean like when he said "we do not fucking torture"?  Yeah he was wrong about that one, but then that wasn't a news report was it.
Click to expand...

No, I mean like saying it's been proven that Russia hacked the election.


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he'll still be the same whiny widdle bitch with no stones.
> 
> 
> 
> And he'll still be the President, appointing SC justices while you look on helplessly.
Click to expand...


And why would I care again? 

Apparently I need guidance on what I'm supposed to be feeling.  Apparently I'm supposed to outsource it.
Move to Mexico and maybe I'll consider you for the gig.


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Shepard Smith leaving Fox?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he presents the news without the faux news slant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's because he is dishonest in his reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya mean like when he said "we do not fucking torture"?  Yeah he was wrong about that one, but then that wasn't a news report was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean like saying it's been proven that Russia hacked the election.
Click to expand...


Did he say that, in those words?

Link?


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he'll still be the same whiny widdle bitch with no stones.
> 
> 
> 
> And he'll still be the President, appointing SC justices while you look on helplessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why would I care again?
> 
> Apparently I need guidance on what I'm supposed to be feeling.  Apparently I'm supposed to outsource it.
> Move to Mexico and maybe I'll consider you for the gig.
Click to expand...


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand him.  He is so obnoxious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he presents the news without the faux news slant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's because he is dishonest in his reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya mean like when he said "we do not fucking torture"?  Yeah he was wrong about that one, but then that wasn't a news report was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean like saying it's been proven that Russia hacked the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that, in those words?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

I don't jump through hoops for morons, do your own work.


----------



## Pogo

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he presents the news without the faux news slant?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's because he is dishonest in his reporting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya mean like when he said "we do not fucking torture"?  Yeah he was wrong about that one, but then that wasn't a news report was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean like saying it's been proven that Russia hacked the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that, in those words?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't jump through hoops for morons, do your own work.
Click to expand...


So you have no link, because there is no link, because you just pulled what you wish were true, out of your ass.

Thanks for uh, clearing that up.  Or I should say, confirming what I already knew.


----------



## basquebromance

according to the Hill, Fox News offered Megyn Kelly $100M to stay...no they didn't...THEY FIRED HER ASS!


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> according to the Hill, Fox News offered Megyn Kelly $100M to stay...no they didn't...THEY FIRED HER ASS!



You're making shit up again, Rexx Taylor's sock.  It was twenty million, and she's still there.  Her contract isn't up for several months.


----------



## oreo

Brynmr said:


> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News


 

*FOX News is going to take a nose dive in their ratings over this one.*  They were already down in viewership by turning into the Trump media networks through-out the campaign season.   They let Trump attack Kelly with vicious sexist statements while they kissed his ass and gave him an unprecedented 2 billion in free news coverage while ignoring all other GOP candidates.  *This was talked about months ago, that she would probably leave FOX and head to bigger--better waters.*
But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings? | RedState

Megyn Kelly is the number one program on FOX News today---and 2 million people would turn on FOX just to watch her. * FOX News never deserved her.*   She has talent and is honest.  Something you don't see much of now-a-days.

_So congratulations Megan Kelly--you are no longer stuck in a Reich wing media outlet that lets their audience decide which news they report on.  Looking forward to watching you on CBS.




_


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Pogo said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo, like 90% of the country has cable. I mean, can you be any dumber? You're an actual retard...functional as well, obviously. But...still, you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again ---- Fox Noise, even after their tremendous campaign bump, plus the Roger Ailes upheaval ----- 2.4 million viewers.
> 
> NBC = 7.8 million viewers
> 
> Why don't you give us a show and do the 'math you do as a Republican to make yourself feel better' and show the class how 2.4 is a larger number than 7.8.  You know, like y'all did with Rump's 46.1% of the PV being a landslide victory over Clinton's 48.2%.  Oughta be a hoot.
Click to expand...

7.8 million old folks homes. Lol


----------



## MarcATL

Remember what I told you guys about her star fading the minute she leaves the entity known as FOXNEWS...?

ABC Ratings Took Major Dive When Megyn Kelly Appeared on Good Morning America

#LOLGOP


----------



## Snouter

I turned on FOX to see who the new host would be and Maygayn "GREAT TO SEE YOU" Kelly is still there.


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's because he is dishonest in his reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya mean like when he said "we do not fucking torture"?  Yeah he was wrong about that one, but then that wasn't a news report was it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean like saying it's been proven that Russia hacked the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that, in those words?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't jump through hoops for morons, do your own work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you have no link*, because there is no link, because you just pulled what you wish were true, out of your ass.
> 
> Thanks for uh, clearing that up.  Or I should say, confirming what I already knew.
Click to expand...

Not everything on television is posted on YouTube, shitforbrains.  I don't have to prove a g-damn thing to you.  But I'll tell you something that WILL be posted on YouTube...President Trump's inauguration.  LMAO!


----------



## Bush92

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weasel Word post of the day.  "Number one" meaning within cable news channels, "number three" meaning within the far-larger venue of air broadcast.  That's more than _triple_ the audience.  The equivalent of jumping from Double-A ball to the Major Leagues.
Click to expand...

MSNBC ratings are shit.


----------



## Indeependent

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weasel Word post of the day.  "Number one" meaning within cable news channels, "number three" meaning within the far-larger venue of air broadcast.  That's more than _triple_ the audience.  The equivalent of jumping from Double-A ball to the Major Leagues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC ratings are shit.
Click to expand...

It's the only alternative to Comedy Central.


----------



## MarcATL

easyt65 said:


> She's the next 'Katie Couric'
> - Thinks she's 'all that'
> - 'Jumped for the money'
> - Will turn into a 'once was'


It'll be worse. Way worse.
Her fame will drop faster than ten bricks in fresh-water pond.
The entity known as FOXNEWS was the only thing propping her up.
Neither her, nor any other no-talent from that propaganda network can make it outside of that rightwing bubble.


----------



## Lumpy 1

MarcATL said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's the next 'Katie Couric'
> - Thinks she's 'all that'
> - 'Jumped for the money'
> - Will turn into a 'once was'
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be worse. Way worse.
> Her fame will drop faster than ten bricks in fresh-water pond.
> The entity known as FOXNEWS was the only thing propping her up.
> Neither her, nor any other no-talent from that propaganda network can make it outside of that rightwing bubble.
Click to expand...


Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Iceweasel said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid liar. That's the case you made. Resting it is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop, you 2 are killing me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid liars kill me when they think they can get away with it.
Click to expand...


I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla. Thank you both for the entertainment...


----------



## MarcATL

Redfish said:


> her ratings at Fox were tanking, if she didn't leave she would have been fired.


Weird that they were trying their damndest to keep her then huh?

Exclusive: Fox News Actually Offered Megyn Kelly $100 Million Package to Stay

Throwing $25 mil a year for a reporter that's tanking in the ratings.

Boy them FOXNEWS peepul sure are smort!


----------



## MarcATL

Lumpy 1 said:


> Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.


You're actually making my point lemming.

FOXNEWS viewers worship the network and treat is as God and gospel. They don't want to hear or see or know anything OTHER than what's on that station.

#LOLGOP


----------



## MarcATL

blackhawk said:


> She did a good show and challenged people on both the right and the left I wish her the best *I really hope FOX doesn't put some non stop Trump ass kisser like Sean Hannity in that time slot*.


How much are you willing to bet that they're going to do exactly that?


----------



## MarcATL

deltex1 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> good riddance! who should replace her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started out well...soured a bit as her tits got bigger...then fell in love with herself at the end.  I'm guessing Kimberly Guilfoyle will replace her.
Click to expand...

Kimberly is not even a B-Lister. She couldn't tie Kelly's jogging shoes. The dummy barely can read her lines without stumbling.

She will flop. She simply doesn't have the star power.

Guess again.


----------



## MarcATL

Jackson said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's moving from cable to on-air broadcast?
> 
> And that's "damaged", is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Check the ratings.
Click to expand...

What a world class dunce...

On it's best night FOXNEWS get's 2+ mil, approaching 3 on it's best show...ever.

On a regular night, the nightly news gets 7+ mil...per night, per show.

#LOLGOP


----------



## MarcATL

Bassman007 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'll be a hoot in NYC, LA and Detroit.
> Just how much in denial are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple numbers, Doodles.  Even after the election season, from which Fox Noise got a tremendous boost --- NBC still has more than triple the viewership.
> 
> FNC: 2.4 mln
> NBC: 7.8 mln
> 
> May we all be this "damaged" in our career path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except NBC is on in every pizza shop in slums across America while Fox ISN'T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I apparently eat out at different places.  Whatever.  The numbers are the numbers.
> 
> Previous poster told me to "check the ratings".  So I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you realize that "The numbers are numbers" is nowhere near being true.
> For instance, M*A*S*H was a rather low rated show but it's audience was Doctors and Lawyers.
> Please try to apply some intelligence to your postings,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MASH was one of the highest rated shows in all of TV history, what planet are you from
Click to expand...

That palooka is from planet Indeependunce.


----------



## MarcATL

NLT said:


> Look at these libtards loving them some Megyn....after all those years she was the debil on fox....


Liberals can't wait to see her flop...

ABC Ratings Took Major Dive When Megyn Kelly Appeared on Good Morning America

It's only the conservative execs that make stupid moves like hiring a psuedocon like Kelly.

I will rejoice when she's off the air and the public space, just as I rejoiced when that rightwing hack Elizabeth Hassselbeck got summarily dismissed for not letting the pervert Roger Ailes feel her up behind the scenes.

FOXNEWS is a cesspool, a moral sewer. Only the most rabid rightwing hacks can and will prosper there.


----------



## Care4all

Bush92 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
Click to expand...

No she isn't....fox news on cable is number one in viewers for cable news, but they have HALF the VIEWERSHIP of NBC (broadcast)news, that's right, less than half of NBC's viewership...

She should get a huge pay raise, going to NBC


----------



## Iceweasel

Lumpy 1 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....So you came back with me being all emotional? You stupid lying turd. The words are still there. You go out of your way to prove what a stupid asshole you are and then get all huffy when people call you on it. Your "divine wind" stinks to high heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.  Have a nice day, Mr. Emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a stupid liar. That's the case you made. Resting it is a good idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop, you 2 are killing me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid liars kill me when they think they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla. Thank you both for the entertainment...
Click to expand...

Why should I give a shit about what entertains you? You left that part out. It's like walking up to people and chiming in with nothing. It's odd.


----------



## Divine Wind

MarcATL said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did a good show and challenged people on both the right and the left I wish her the best *I really hope FOX doesn't put some non stop Trump ass kisser like Sean Hannity in that time slot*.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are you willing to bet that they're going to do exactly that?
Click to expand...

It would probably hurt their overall ratings.  Sure, the RWNJs would love it, but most Americans aren't RWNJs.  

Regardless of politics, it's always still "all about the money".  The Almighty Dollar still rules.


----------



## Divine Wind

MarcATL said:


> ...FOXNEWS is a cesspool, a moral sewer. Only the most rabid rightwing hacks can and will prosper there.


What is your opinion of MSNBC, the political polar opposite of Fox?  A shining beacon of truth and freedom?  LOL


----------



## Redfish

MarcATL said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> her ratings at Fox were tanking, if she didn't leave she would have been fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird that they were trying their damndest to keep her then huh?
> 
> Exclusive: Fox News Actually Offered Megyn Kelly $100 Million Package to Stay
> 
> Throwing $25 mil a year for a reporter that's tanking in the ratings.
> 
> Boy them FOXNEWS peepul sure are smort!
Click to expand...



I would not call trying to keep a loser, smart.   She will flop at her new job,  watch.


----------



## Iceweasel

Divine.Wind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did a good show and challenged people on both the right and the left I wish her the best *I really hope FOX doesn't put some non stop Trump ass kisser like Sean Hannity in that time slot*.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are you willing to bet that they're going to do exactly that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would probably hurt their overall ratings.  Sure, the RWNJs would love it, but most Americans aren't RWNJs.
> 
> Regardless of politics, it's always still "all about the money".  The Almighty Dollar still rules.
Click to expand...

Most Americans don't give a shit what label liberals come up with.


----------



## Divine Wind

Redfish said:


> I would not call trying to keep a loser, smart.   She will flop at her new job,  watch.


Always possible.  OTOH, she may surprise us.  You know, just like President Trump.  Time will tell.


----------



## Redfish

Divine.Wind said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call trying to keep a loser, smart.   She will flop at her new job,  watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Always possible.  OTOH, she may surprise us.  You know, just like President Trump.  Time will tell.
Click to expand...



if her narcissism continues, she will fail.   Do you think she will stop the self-love?  I don't.


----------



## Divine Wind

Redfish said:


> if her narcissism continues, she will fail.   Do you think she will stop the self-love?  I don't.


All those talking heads are narcissistic assholes.  How is she different from Bill, Rush, Glenn, Rachel, Ken, etc?  I see this as more political; R vs. L, than factual.


----------



## MarcATL

Divine.Wind said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...FOXNEWS is a cesspool, a moral sewer. Only the most rabid rightwing hacks can and will prosper there.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of MSNBC, the political polar opposite of Fox?  A shining beacon of truth and freedom?  LOL
Click to expand...

My opinion of FOXNEWS stems from the facts.

It's been known to be a place of sexual deviancy, many of it's main hosts and reporters having affairs,  hitting on their married female co-workers, sexually harassing them, these are documented facts and well known. Including their top host, O'Reilly, who got divorced for his physical abuse of his wife and child, beating both, throwing one of them down a flight of stairs, not to mention his sexual harassment suits that had to be settled for lots of money.

Top it off with the recent revelations of the pervert Roger Ailes, who led the culture. We now have documented reports from Gretchen, Megyn and Andrea who called FOXNEWS a ‘Sex-Fueled, Playboy Mansion-Like Cult’ and said that they paid of "a lot of women."

After Months of Silence, Tantaros Claims Fox News Is a ‘Sex-Fueled, Playboy Mansion-Like Cult’
Andrea Tantaros Claims on GMA That Fox News ‘Bought Off a Lot of Women’

When you can bring up anything similar from MSNBC you'll have a point. Until then, you don't. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Divine Wind

MarcATL said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...FOXNEWS is a cesspool, a moral sewer. Only the most rabid rightwing hacks can and will prosper there.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion of MSNBC, the political polar opposite of Fox?  A shining beacon of truth and freedom?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My opinion of FOXNEWS stems from the facts.
> 
> It's been known to be a place of sexual deviancy, many of it's main hosts and reporters having affairs,  hitting on their married female co-workers, sexually harassing them, these are documented facts and well known. Including their top host, O'Reilly, who got divorced for his physical abuse of his wife and child, beating both, throwing one of them down a flight of stairs, not to mention his sexual harassment suits that had to be settled for lots of money.
> 
> Top it off with the recent revelations of the pervert Roger Ailes, who led the culture. We now have documented reports from Gretchen, Megyn and Andrea who called FOXNEWS a ‘Sex-Fueled, Playboy Mansion-Like Cult’ and said that they paid of "a lot of women."
> 
> After Months of Silence, Tantaros Claims Fox News Is a ‘Sex-Fueled, Playboy Mansion-Like Cult’
> Andrea Tantaros Claims on GMA That Fox News ‘Bought Off a Lot of Women’
> 
> When you can bring up anything similar from MSNBC you'll have a point. Until then, you don't. Correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

All very nasty but doesn't have anything to do with reporting the news.   

Both Fox and MSNBC have their niche of partisan followers and cater heavily to them.  A reason I watch neither, although since I travel for a living, Fox does appear in a majority of hotel lobbies across the nation.  Probably because it's consistently the #1 most popular cable news station.  Double the ratings of #2 CNN and almost triple the ratings of MSNBC.  

Scoreboard: Tuesday, January 3

Scoreboard: Tuesday, January 3


----------



## HenryBHough

NBC still has a "news department"?

Wasn't that moved in under "entertainment" about 10 years ago?


----------



## Dot Com

Fenton Lum said:


> Yes, of course, she's self serving, everyone else on tv and Fux News just wants what's best for the country.


^ that


----------



## Pogo

Bush92 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weasel Word post of the day.  "Number one" meaning within cable news channels, "number three" meaning within the far-larger venue of air broadcast.  That's more than _triple_ the audience.  The equivalent of jumping from Double-A ball to the Major Leagues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC ratings are shit.
Click to expand...


MSNBC is not part of the story here.  Read the headline.

MSNBC is a _cable _channel.  NBC is a _broadcast network_.  Oldest one we have in fact.  Broadcast stations have *far *more audience than cable.

Which is what I just posted, in detail.

"Ratings" are irrelevant to either one.  The only function of ratings is to determine how much an ad spot is going to cost.  If you're not buying or selling advertising --- it has no function.


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's the next 'Katie Couric'
> - Thinks she's 'all that'
> - 'Jumped for the money'
> - Will turn into a 'once was'
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be worse. Way worse.
> Her fame will drop faster than ten bricks in fresh-water pond.
> The entity known as FOXNEWS was the only thing propping her up.
> Neither her, nor any other no-talent from that propaganda network can make it outside of that rightwing bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.
Click to expand...


Again  -- ANY air station has bigger audience than any cable.
In the comparison of FNC versus NBC the latter is easily more than triple.  As I said before it's the equivalent of playing in minor league AA ball and then next day playing in the Majors.



Lumpy 1 said:


> I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla.



Obviously not, or I wouldn't have had to repeat all that.

Ratings, by the way, have zero to do with "credibility"  They have to do with attention.  That's it.
If you needed 'credibility' to get ratings, fake wrestling and Jerry Springer and naked people stranded on an island --- would not exist.  Think about it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's the next 'Katie Couric'
> - Thinks she's 'all that'
> - 'Jumped for the money'
> - Will turn into a 'once was'
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be worse. Way worse.
> Her fame will drop faster than ten bricks in fresh-water pond.
> The entity known as FOXNEWS was the only thing propping her up.
> Neither her, nor any other no-talent from that propaganda network can make it outside of that rightwing bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again  -- ANY air station has bigger audience than any cable.
> In the comparison of FNC versus NBC the latter is easily more than triple.  As I said before it's the equivalent of playing in minor league AA ball and then next day playing in the Majors.
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously not, or I wouldn't have had to repeat all that.
Click to expand...


Think.. news lmao . 24/7 .. pounding the latest political spin Pogo Nogo

Then say, who cares ..


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's the next 'Katie Couric'
> - Thinks she's 'all that'
> - 'Jumped for the money'
> - Will turn into a 'once was'
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be worse. Way worse.
> Her fame will drop faster than ten bricks in fresh-water pond.
> The entity known as FOXNEWS was the only thing propping her up.
> Neither her, nor any other no-talent from that propaganda network can make it outside of that rightwing bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again  -- ANY air station has bigger audience than any cable.
> In the comparison of FNC versus NBC the latter is easily more than triple.  As I said before it's the equivalent of playing in minor league AA ball and then next day playing in the Majors.
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously not, or I wouldn't have had to repeat all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think.. news lmao . 24/7 .. pounding the latest political spin Pogo Nogo
> 
> Then say, who cares ..
Click to expand...


It isn't "political" at all.  It's simple numbers.  7.8 million / 2.4 million.  And that 2.4 is, mark my words, on the way down now that The Presidential Apprentice is over, so that there gap is about to get wider.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's the next 'Katie Couric'
> - Thinks she's 'all that'
> - 'Jumped for the money'
> - Will turn into a 'once was'
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be worse. Way worse.
> Her fame will drop faster than ten bricks in fresh-water pond.
> The entity known as FOXNEWS was the only thing propping her up.
> Neither her, nor any other no-talent from that propaganda network can make it outside of that rightwing bubble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again  -- ANY air station has bigger audience than any cable.
> In the comparison of FNC versus NBC the latter is easily more than triple.  As I said before it's the equivalent of playing in minor league AA ball and then next day playing in the Majors.
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously not, or I wouldn't have had to repeat all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think.. news lmao . 24/7 .. pounding the latest political spin Pogo Nogo
> 
> Then say, who cares ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't "political" at all.  It's simple numbers.  7.8 million / 2.4 million.  And that 2.4 is, mark my words, on the way down now that The Presidential Apprentice is over, so that there gap is about to get wider.
Click to expand...


I'm not convinced .. try again...


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be worse. Way worse.
> Her fame will drop faster than ten bricks in fresh-water pond.
> The entity known as FOXNEWS was the only thing propping her up.
> Neither her, nor any other no-talent from that propaganda network can make it outside of that rightwing bubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again  -- ANY air station has bigger audience than any cable.
> In the comparison of FNC versus NBC the latter is easily more than triple.  As I said before it's the equivalent of playing in minor league AA ball and then next day playing in the Majors.
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously not, or I wouldn't have had to repeat all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think.. news lmao . 24/7 .. pounding the latest political spin Pogo Nogo
> 
> Then say, who cares ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't "political" at all.  It's simple numbers.  7.8 million / 2.4 million.  And that 2.4 is, mark my words, on the way down now that The Presidential Apprentice is over, so that there gap is about to get wider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced .. try again...
Click to expand...


That's OK, you're not convinceable.  Morely important is that I'm right.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, of course her ratings will drop, she's moving to a station with zero credibility and Fox News local and nationwide viewership is typically number 1. I doubt many Fox News viewers will be following her to the zero credibility liberal hate stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again  -- ANY air station has bigger audience than any cable.
> In the comparison of FNC versus NBC the latter is easily more than triple.  As I said before it's the equivalent of playing in minor league AA ball and then next day playing in the Majors.
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read the complete thread, just the final hoopla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously not, or I wouldn't have had to repeat all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think.. news lmao . 24/7 .. pounding the latest political spin Pogo Nogo
> 
> Then say, who cares ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't "political" at all.  It's simple numbers.  7.8 million / 2.4 million.  And that 2.4 is, mark my words, on the way down now that The Presidential Apprentice is over, so that there gap is about to get wider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced .. try again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's OK, you're not conviceable.  Morely important is that I'm right.
Click to expand...




... although, you're not a great speller...


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again  -- ANY air station has bigger audience than any cable.
> In the comparison of FNC versus NBC the latter is easily more than triple.  As I said before it's the equivalent of playing in minor league AA ball and then next day playing in the Majors.
> 
> Obviously not, or I wouldn't have had to repeat all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think.. news lmao . 24/7 .. pounding the latest political spin Pogo Nogo
> 
> Then say, who cares ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't "political" at all.  It's simple numbers.  7.8 million / 2.4 million.  And that 2.4 is, mark my words, on the way down now that The Presidential Apprentice is over, so that there gap is about to get wider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced .. try again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's OK, you're not convinceable.  Morely important is that I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... although, you're not a great speller...
Click to expand...


I just made up that word.

Hey --- if 'bigly' can be a word then goddamit I can use "morely".


----------



## Lumpy 1

Pogo said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think.. news lmao . 24/7 .. pounding the latest political spin Pogo Nogo
> 
> Then say, who cares ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't "political" at all.  It's simple numbers.  7.8 million / 2.4 million.  And that 2.4 is, mark my words, on the way down now that The Presidential Apprentice is over, so that there gap is about to get wider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced .. try again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's OK, you're not convinceable.  Morely important is that I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... although, you're not a great speller...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just made up that word.
> 
> Hey --- if 'bigly' can be a word then goddamit I can use "morely".
Click to expand...


No Problem, I'm convincible. (convinceable)..


----------



## Pogo

Lumpy 1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't "political" at all.  It's simple numbers.  7.8 million / 2.4 million.  And that 2.4 is, mark my words, on the way down now that The Presidential Apprentice is over, so that there gap is about to get wider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced .. try again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's OK, you're not convinceable.  Morely important is that I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... although, you're not a great speller...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just made up that word.
> 
> Hey --- if 'bigly' can be a word then goddamit I can use "morely".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Problem, I'm convincible. (convinceable)..
Click to expand...


Oh hell no you ain'te.


----------



## Kat

Pogo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weasel Word post of the day.  "Number one" meaning within cable news channels, "number three" meaning within the far-larger venue of air broadcast.  That's more than _triple_ the audience.  The equivalent of jumping from Double-A ball to the Major Leagues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC ratings are shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC is not part of the story here.  Read the headline.
> 
> MSNBC is a _cable _channel.  NBC is a _broadcast network_.  Oldest one we have in fact.  Broadcast stations have *far *more audience than cable.
> 
> Which is what I just posted, in detail.
> 
> "Ratings" are irrelevant to either one.  The only function of ratings is to determine how much an ad spot is going to cost.  If you're not buying or selling advertising --- it has no function.
Click to expand...



I never even glance at so called _broadcast network_ programming. Ever.


----------



## Pogo

Kat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, she was getting real annoying. She belongs at NBC.
> 
> Megyn Kelly Will Leave Fox News Perch for NBC News
> 
> 
> 
> I wish her luck. She is moving from number one to third place. Perhaps she can add some balance to leftist NBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weasel Word post of the day.  "Number one" meaning within cable news channels, "number three" meaning within the far-larger venue of air broadcast.  That's more than _triple_ the audience.  The equivalent of jumping from Double-A ball to the Major Leagues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSNBC ratings are shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC is not part of the story here.  Read the headline.
> 
> MSNBC is a _cable _channel.  NBC is a _broadcast network_.  Oldest one we have in fact.  Broadcast stations have *far *more audience than cable.
> 
> Which is what I just posted, in detail.
> 
> "Ratings" are irrelevant to either one.  The only function of ratings is to determine how much an ad spot is going to cost.  If you're not buying or selling advertising --- it has no function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never even glance at so called _broadcast network_ programming. Ever.
Click to expand...


Solidarity Sistuh!


----------



## basquebromance

Sheriff Clarke DESTROYS Megyn Kelly With FACTS on CRIME


----------



## longknife

*NBC Just Paid a HUGE Price For Hiring Megyn Kelly*

Not only is her show in the pits, but she’s dragging down the Today Show as well as Kathy Lee Grifford’s show.

_Kelly’s slip-ups aren’t just tabloid fodder—they may be affecting NBC’s bottom line. Ratings for her first shows have been good but not great: The premiere of Megyn Kelly Today beat time slot rival Live With Kelly and Ryan by a slim 170,000 viewers, and Kelly was ahead by only 67,000 in the crucial 25-54 age demographic._

Full story @ NBC Just Paid a HUGE Price For Hiring Megyn Kelly


----------



## Jackson

It's interesting how an ego can get in the way of judgment.  Obviously she thought more of herself than non Fox viewers.  She made poor choices and now she's paying the price.


----------



## Redfish

she revealed her lack of character, and is dealing with the results.   Karma.


----------



## jon_berzerk

* dragging down the Today Show*

hard to believe that they could be "dragged down" any further then they already are 

--LOL


----------



## ColonelAngus

She was good before she got her own show...then it became more about her than the news and guests and I stopped watching.

She is still a MILF.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ColonelAngus said:


> She was good before she got her own show...then it became more about her than the news and guests and I stopped watching.
> 
> She is still a MILF.




that might be the case 

however she did not help the network gain ground as they hoped 

just because she is a turn coat her audience wasnt 

--LOL


----------



## Jackson

ColonelAngus said:


> She was good before she got her own show...then it became more about her than the news and guests and I stopped watching.
> 
> She is still a MILF.


Is she passing gas?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Jackson said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was good before she got her own show...then it became more about her than the news and guests and I stopped watching.
> 
> She is still a MILF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she passing gas?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------

